# Waxing Lyrical



## technofan

I am thoroughly excited by waxes...because:

The pots look nice.
The wax smells....waxy, and come in different colours.
The descriptions promise such a slice of pure Ambrosia/Nirvana/Heaven.
Some are so exclusive and expensive, like a forbidden fruit.
They have been researched for decades by mad scientists in cellars around the world.
They are the L'Oreal of the car world...'because you're worth it'.
Etc...

But:devil: This reminds me so much of the TV/audiophile industry where a standard HDMI cable is no-where near as good as a £100 HDMI cable (yeah right..)... in truth, most folks can see through the arguments of a £5 cable versus £100. Speaker cable too can be very expensive, and again a 'good' cable versus the most expensive would not produce an audible difference, except in the imagination of those who paid the premium.

My only wax purchase since joining the forum has been a tin of Simoniz Original, but I found it a mare to buff off. Having fantasized over the possibility of 'spoiling myself' with a good wax I have snapped back into reality to pause and think.... is this just hype? Are there really waxes out there worth £100s that produce an amazing finish that people will say... oh that must have been done with brand 'X'? 

I had a look at the 'up-market' products... I then called for a 'crash trolley':lol: Anyway after coming around and getting some TLC from 'nursy' I went and strolled through a few more wax manufacturing web pages and came to the conclusion that..... I haven't got a clue

I know many of you will have been where I am before...many of you have years of experience and have probably debated (maybe vigorously) over this very topic...

What was the outcome...what was the answer... does wax really deserve the huge price range?

A post meant in fun, with just a pinch of seriousness and 'may contain nuts'... no really, do I need to start a car wax company


----------



## Shariain

I know what you mean. Being a newbie here I read lots of posts about waxes I would only dream of buying at stupid money. Then I read rubbish boys home brew thread (a lot of reading but well worth it) and there was a comment made in it about expensive waxes just being the same as the cheaper waxes. So with that in the back of my mind and a limit of £40, off I went in search for a new wax to replace my collinite and I bought some dodo juice rainforest rub had some fun with that and then I seen the SNH panel pot offer on here and thought I need that and it has been a slippery slop since then, if it looks well presented and smells nice then the wallets twitching, I even bought a small panel pot of a wax just because of its name (carspünk) and still have not used it. But I have found a wax now that every time I go to wax a car it's my first choice wax and the great thing about it is it doesn't break the bank and the results are great.


----------



## Kokopelli

Ease of use and slight strength for abuse... All can be found in a £25 pot of juice...

Shine and brill, all come out of oils. Any wax after a while looses its frills.


----------



## technofan

I think it has been said many times that a good car finish is accomplished with a good amount of prep going into the car, long before any wax is applied. Some waxes have better longevity than others, some have more carnauba and some would claim that it's the added sealants, oils or polymers that do the trick.

I think many of the very expensive waxes advertise top grade carnauba as the main attraction. So it is probably reasonable to assume that a wax like Bilt Hamber Finis or Hayes is going to do a very good job as a last step for your car. I can't see any reason why a tin of Simoniz Original would not produce a good result too (although I didn't get on with it)?

Ultimately then the ease of application and, most importantly, removal is probably going to be my major purchasing consideration. I don't think i'll be saving up for a 'luxury' wax in a hurry but I will pay for a good product with a great track record. So for me then maybe the BH or Collinite is going to be the way to go....even then, I may be over spending unnecessarily???

It's amazing what the power of good marketing, packaging, colour and smell can do to our brains....remember the boom years in the tobacco industry and all the ads... the F1 cars dressed in B&H colours or Marlboro etc... Make a product seem exclusive and charge a packet for it....ok that's it, I'm gonna start a car wax company:devil:

My secret ingredients will be

Carnauba wax - Beeswax - Linseed Oil and lavender extract (don't ask why -cos I dunno myself). All natural products and the special secret ingredients that no-one can know to ensure ultimate performance and exclusivity. The jars will be of high quality with a fantastic logo on them that has yet to be designed... but I think it should have a mystical or mythical theme. It'll be about £95 a pop and will claim to be probably the best wax in the world.:thumb:
Can't wait....I think it sounds great, I'll probably buy the first pot myself!! I wonder if I'll get a discount??


----------



## tones61

collinite 476s,
£14/17 a big tin online,
easy on/off,
beading over 6mnths on a car living outside,

NUFF SAID :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## furby-123

for me quite simply dodo juice, it was the 1st wax i tried in the form of a panel pot and iv always just sticked to using their waxes,


----------



## Shariain

technofan said:


> .ok that's it, I'm gonna start a car wax company:devil:
> 
> My secret ingredients will be
> 
> Carnauba wax - Beeswax - Linseed Oil and lavender extract (don't ask why -cos I dunno myself). All natural products and the special secret ingredients that no-one can know to ensure ultimate performance and exclusivity. The jars will be of high quality with a fantastic logo on them that has yet to be designed... but I think it should have a mystical or mythical theme. It'll be about £95 a pop and will claim to be probably the best wax in the world.:thumb:
> Can't wait....I think it sounds great, I'll probably buy the first pot myself!! I wonder if I'll get a discount??


Are you going to do a limited run of say 500 pots. If so I want one before there all gone.


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Are you going to do a limited run of say 500 pots. If so I want one before there all gone.


You Bet!!:thumb:

Overnight I decided to become the mad scientist and make my own 'ultra-exclusive' wax!!:doublesho:devil:

Research starts today... clearly some of the ingredients will be 'Cosmic, MK-Ultra, Majestic12, Beyond-Secret, secrets', but in the main I will source the worlds finest Carnauba Wax.

In the end it will go in a pot that when finished you'd be proud to put expensive trinkets in or just proudly display and yes the run will be of limited edition.

This is going to be great...I'll take on the big boys and create a wax that the world will talk about for generations!!

It's going to be called..... "Warlock":devil:

Standby......and watch this space...:doublesho

Pete


----------



## Kokopelli

This thread just made me order three more pots o wax last night 

CG XXX as the cheap and beautiful,
Collinite 915 as the beauty and the beast,
Valetpro Classic Wax Protection as the newer formula wax

All came under a boutique waxes worth.


----------



## technofan

Kokopelli said:


> This thread just made me order three more pots o wax last night
> 
> CG XXX as the cheap and beautiful,
> Collinite 915 as the beauty and the beast,
> Valetpro Classic Wax Protection as the newer formula wax
> 
> All came under a boutique waxes worth.


Use it quick.... mine will be ready in a few weeks at the most:thumb: And remember...it'll be ultra-exclusive, so only the very finest members of society will have some:thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli

I just counted and I have 39 pots of wax at home, about 40 of which I haven't tried yet  

Give me all you got


----------



## technofan

Ok so far...

What I'm thinking is..

T1 yellow Carnauba flakes
Linseed Oil
Coconut Oil
Sunflower Oil
Beeswax

Something for scent (only if required)
Something for colour (only if required for aesthetics or 'Warlock' purposes -i.e. emphasise the brand)

I don't want to use turps, or anything similar... so I'm going to research an appropriate substance to make the wax spread and work easily.:detailer:


----------



## technofan

Kokopelli said:


> I just counted and I have 39 pots of wax at home, about 40 of which I haven't tried yet
> 
> Give me all you got


You got it!! :thumb:.......But first you have to publicly confirm that you are a 'very fine member of society' - I must not devalue the brand...

remember this is going to be more exclusive than any other car wax available, the most expensive pots of waxy goodness, available elsewhere will seem so putridly horrid compared to my "Warlock"!!

Oy Yeah....:devil:


----------



## technofan

Ok...sourced the Beeswax and ordered!:thumb:

Grade T1 Carnauba now ordered!!:thumb:


----------



## Charley Farley

I thought expensive waxes were better simply because I paid more for them. I use Meguiars #16 Paste Wax for £14 or if I'm flush Victoria concours at £30 for 6ox; which I see at that price is out of stock.

I'm with the 99% preparation before wax camp.

Charley


----------



## technofan

There are various oils that can go into this process too... .. The main ingredients have now been ordered and a few 'secret', but natural additives are going to be kept highly classified and used to finish the product!! I have knowledge of a particular substance/s that will enhance the deep wet protective glossy look..that will look stunning!!


----------



## technofan

Need to source a pot for my "Warlock" now:wave:


----------



## technofan

I have decided to use a wooden container for the wax........ jewelry box size... natural wood with wax to shine it up a bit

Have now sourced a solid wood 'sample size' box... giving internal dimensions that equate to about 9x9cm or 'post-it' size. Should be enough to allow access by an applicator pad...a cloth or hand application will clearly be easy-peazy.:argie:


----------



## The Cueball

I find it hard to understand why people on here have such an issue and can't believe there are waxes at different price points, and that they may or may not be xxxx times better and "justify" their price.

Do you all live in the real world???? you will be paying over the odds for a LOT of things all in the name of marketing...

why have a car that does more than 70mph?

do you buy "designer" clothes, still made in the same place as cheap ones???

I genuinely don't get why people on a car detailing forum always seem to have issues with wax prices, and don't connect that it happens with almost all goods you buy today...



or lets put it another...much like 'a wax is a wax'..... biologically both these woman will be able to have your kids.... so they can do the same thing........now what one you going to want more... 



















:thumb:


----------



## technofan

All true Mr Cueball...which is why I'm making a super duper, highly exclusive wax of my own...without paying a 3 or even 4 figure price:doublesho

There's seriousness and humour in this thread... Nonetheless, a premium T1 grade carnauba wax called "Warlock" is being created.... :devil:

Pete


----------



## Shariain

Good job you are fairly moving forward with this. 

Definitely a magical wax that should be Desired with the presentation box.


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Good job you are fairly moving forward with this.
> 
> Definitely a magical wax that should be Desired with the presentation box.


If you carry on with that smooth talk..you're gonna get a free sample!!

............hang on a minute, I know what you're up to:lol:


----------



## Blackroc

Are you going to do a 3 for 2 opening offer, so I can put one on eBay?


----------



## Kokopelli

There are many Ooomph waxes with different brand names but all made by Angel Wax


----------



## Shariain

technofan said:


> If you carry on with that smooth talk..you're gonna get a free sample!!
> 
> ............hang on a minute, I know what you're up to:lol:


I will hold you to that as long as its not Black magic trickery.


----------



## Kokopelli

Oops, so I lost the sample chance. 

I bought a fourth wax today. I guess I'm not much that kind of prestigious user you're seeking.


----------



## technofan

Blackroc said:


> Are you going to do a 3 for 2 opening offer, so I can put one on eBay?


I'll do a 2 for 3 offer if that helps


----------



## technofan

Ok...all the ingredients are now either on order or in my gun sights...waiting for me to pull the trigger. Just got to wait now... hardest part will be getting the solvent action ingredient in the right quantity... some trial and error no doubt. I think (hope) this will be a fun project and my vehicles will be the 'test bed' in order to discover the durability and amount of glossyness etc...

Now...how did this happen again:lol:

All the products are 'natural' I have deliberately avoided the petrochemical additives, I want "Warlock" to be a blend of natural ingredients that will nourish and protect .... no turps here!


----------



## msb

I admire your determination to produce your own wax but can't help thinking its alot of hassle and expense when there are so many great products out there already that do what most customers want, good luck, and sorry if i've seemed a little negative its just my thoughts:thumb:


----------



## technofan

msb said:


> I admire your determination to produce your own wax but can't help thinking its alot of hassle and expense when there are so many great products out there already that do what most customers want, good luck, and sorry if i've seemed a little negative its just my thoughts:thumb:


No it's fine...honestly, this is for the experience..as I would maybe spend £30 on a good wax I decided to 'invest' in highest grade Carnauba and pure Beeswax myself... I don't have that much to loose. If I don't try I'll 'never know'. I have gone with Lavender oil as my other main agent so hopefully it'll smell really good too!!

Once it's done, it'll be my baby...I think that's the point. To be creative:thumb:

Pete.

I wonder how many Warlocks would enjoy smelling of lavender?? Still...it's stuck with me now and "warlock" it is!!


----------



## technofan

Ordered a presentation box...it'll need a fine rub down and waxing when it arrives...but that should be it. Considering designing a "Warlock" sticker too, for the sides or lid... something to show off the product. It can always be peeled off if not required. I'm on fire today!! I bet it's gonna hurt when it all goes horribly wrong:lol: That's the pessimist in me!! This is going to be awesome!










Mmmm design could take a while!!










Something bold, but not too fussy...and a good colour combo?


----------



## Shariain

What about using a soldering iron to scorch the name in the wooden box to give it a mid-evil rustic look to create a truly de_finitive wax and a one of a kind wax box.


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> What about using a soldering iron to scorch the name in the wooden box to give it a mid-evil rustic look to create a truly de_finitive wax and a one of a kind wax box.


Yep...I've pondered this too....at the moment all options are on the table...the scorching is a great idea! Would give it the real sense of magical power...bursting from a Warlocks enchanted chest - (didn't want to say 'box' for some reason)










Could maybe make some kind of stencil too, and spray through... Stickers are easier for the time being and I like the bold colours of blues/reds/yellows/purples as above maybe??

Burn a dark magic symbol on the lid and have the logo sticker around the sides? Polish the box up well to show the grain and I think we could have a winner:thumb:


----------



## technofan

Here is the 'Triskel', it's a Pagan symbol for life and re-birth. This could be appropriate as the 'cleansing' process is akin to a re-birth.










Mmmm... I'm diggin' this

What I dug up from the web:-

*Triskelion Meaning as a Celtic Symbol
*
In a nutshell, the triskelion Celtic symbol meaning deals with competition and man's progress.

Meanings include:

action
cycles
progress
revolution
competition
moving forward

Spirit, Mind, Body
Father, Son, Holy Ghost
Mother, Father, Child
Past, Present, Future
Power, Intellect, Love
Creator, Destroyer, Sustainer
Creation, Preservation, Destruction
All of these (and still yet more) can be designated for each of the protrustions found in the triskelion - it is simply up to the observer (or originating culture) to proffer up these meanings.

The combination of these two components (motion and triad attributes) lead us to the conclusion that this Celtic symbol meaning tells a story of forward motion in the endeavor to reach understanding (within the context of one of the many triad dynamics above listed).

This prominent Celtic symbols may also represent the three Celtic worlds:
The Otherworld: Where spirits, gods and goddesses live.
The Mortal World: Where you and I live along with plants and animals.
The Celestial World: Where unseen energies live and move about. Like the forces of sun, moon, wind and water.
An interesting side note - the number three is a powerful energy for seemingly infinite reasons. One such representation of number three deals with the three primary measure-marks within the phases of the moon (new, half, full).

This is a worthy point because most lunar creatures are depicted as only having three legs in Alchemical and early European esoteric art.

When we add lunar implications to the meaning of the triskelion we are dealing with:

mystery
feminine
intuition
subtleness
subconscious
spirituality
illumination
hidden desire
As you can see, the Celtic symbol meaning of the triskelion is more far reaching than just "three-legged." When we combine the variables listed here with the concept of motion and evolution and illumniation, we find that the Celtic symbol meaning of the triskelion has much broader connatations.

In short, the sum of this Celtic symbol meaning is:

personal growth
human development
spiritual expansion


----------



## Shariain

I hope you are doing more than 1 as this looks good and I want one for my collection.


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> I hope you are doing more than 1 as this looks good and I want one for my collection.


I want this to turn out really well.... I'll go through the process (except the secret bits and magical enchantments/spells needed to conjour it) so that hopefully others won't be afraid to try it. If it comes out well then I'll certainly make more than 1. It will not go to anyone until I feel it's perfect. I want to be proud of this from start to finish....so we'll have to be patient. The waiting starts now. I need a bit more stuff from town and hopefully I'll get that tomorrow, then I just have to wait for the post:tumbleweed:

Should be fun:argie:


----------



## technofan

Ingredients update...

So the main ingredients I have settled on are:

T1 Highest grade Carnauba Wax (the main show stealer ingredient)
Pure Beeswax (another main ingredient)
Pure Lavender Oil

After that there will be extra natural ingredients...some of which will be to ensure the product will spread nicely and not be hard to buff off. (otherwise known as the hard bit)

Pete:wave:


----------



## ferted

Nice thread made me laugh anyways!!
IF you need any testers I'm down near Sleaford


----------



## technofan

ferted said:


> Nice thread made me laugh anyways!!
> IF you need any testers I'm down near Sleaford


Sounds like you're just round the corner:thumb:

The easy bit is done now...but the hard part will be coming and yes, I am in fear If I get it right..it will be by far more luck than judgement. I am not a chemist - where's Walter White when you need him - but I do have hope and tenacity. I have read all the threads I could find, googled all things waxy from A to Z and understand the issues I'm going to have. It's clear that making a rock hard wax potion is dead easy, but I don't want an expensive candle, I want a great car wax!!

Parafin wax or turps is something I want to avoid, which makes this even more difficult. I will be doing a lot of homework before I even start....no point wasting ingredients, it costs too much!!






Pete


----------



## ferted

technofan said:


> Sounds like you're just round the corner:thumb:
> 
> Pete


My location over there <<<<< gives it away if you know the area


----------



## technofan

ferted said:


> My location over there <<<<< gives it away if you know the area


Silly me... didn't see that! My other office is small and white...I think we're on the same page


----------



## technofan

I'm popping out to get a small selection of natural oils today to complement the Lavender Oil that I'll be using. For presentation I could toy with some colouring and various perfumes too...but that I think will come later. Initially I will let the lavender provide the aroma and keep the batch as simple as possible. My aim at this stage is simply to hit the right ratio of wax to oils and then I can 'upgrade' batches as I progress.

Maybe this thread needs to be moved to the 'homebrew' section now? It's going to take weeks .... 

Everything will be natural as I can get it....no volatile solvents.... I don't want to blow myself up in the kitchen!:doublesho In fact I may end up doing this outside. If the wooden presentation box doesn't work without an air tight lid then I'll also have to change that...we'll see.

Pete.

So to quote Arnie ................. "oil be back..."


----------



## technofan

Oils well that ends well. Got a nice selection of natural oils and a secret ingredient that is rather 'clever' (I hope:lol. Got some small oven proof cup-cake moulds and basically I'm ready to go. Just got to wait for the postie to deliver my stuff. I expect I won't start 'cooking' before next weekend.

Oh well....tap,tap,tap,tap,tap,drum, tum-te-tum....:tumbleweed:


----------



## The Doctor

I only read the first post but my 2pence worth is that all you are paying for between waxes is the chemists time they have spent playing with the ratios of the ingredients or in some cases the name and container it is supplied in. The core ingredients are mostly identical in all waxes and cost very little to buy.


----------



## technofan

The Doctor said:


> I only read the first post but my 2pence worth is that all you are paying for between waxes is the chemists time they have spent playing with the ratios of the ingredients or in some cases the name and container it is supplied in. The core ingredients are mostly identical in all waxes and cost very little to buy.


I agree completely.... that's part of the 'fun' of having a go at DIY. I'm taking it with a healthy pinch of salt, but there's always the chance I'll get my own little formula working well and then I'll always have my own stuff to make and use.


----------



## Shariain

You are fairly making good progress with this and your label is coming on great, love the text quite mid-evil and very fitting for the name. 

Watching this closely as most great things start with a simply idea.


----------



## technofan

You can design a logo forever I suppose... but I need a colour scheme that'll look great!










I like the idea of this kind of effect and colour?

Pete.


----------



## ferted

technofan said:


> Silly me... didn't see that! My other office is small and white...I think we're on the same page


Not quite sure what that means?


----------



## technofan

ferted said:


> Not quite sure what that means?


Don't worry...it was cryptic...but yep, we're fairly nearby.

Pete


----------



## ferted

Well I'm in Cranwell,so where are you?
Also I'm intrigued as to where you got the stuff from
Was it Sleaford as I can't think of anywhere that sells essential oils etc?


----------



## technofan

ferted said:


> Well I'm in Cranwell,so where are you?
> Also I'm intrigued as to where you got the stuff from
> Was it Sleaford as I can't think of anywhere that sells essential oils etc?


Essential Oils can be had from the supermarket/chemist/hardware store... all kinds of plants and seeds or nuts that have been processed for oil, or at least an oil like substance (insoluble and perhaps strong in scent, like Lavender). Stuff like coconut oil or linseed or hemp, all qualify as oil to try (but may not be listed as an essential oil) etc... lots of this kind of thing is on the shelves of many shops. I got everything I wanted from Newark today. The rest I had ordered through the internet. I don't think the term 'essential oil' is that relevant to what you brew... what I'm looking for is an oil or combination of oils that can be used to ensure the wax will behave more like a paste or cream.

...are you thinking of having a go yourself? :thumb:

Pete


----------



## rbj*rbj

furby-123 said:


> for me quite simply dodo juice, it was the 1st wax i tried in the form of a panel pot and iv always just sticked to using their waxes,


this!


----------



## technofan

Carnauba flakes have now arrived... contemplating a 'carnauba and oils' only mix...still waiting for the beeswax.

Pete.


----------



## technofan

Have made a very small test pot of 100% Carnauba (no beeswax yet) and oils... looks like its going to come out as a yellowish/honey - light natural wax colour. Smells great...so now the wait...

Done a second test sample. Soon I'll have an idea of ratios of wax to oils...


----------



## technofan

OMG!! Second batch lucky!!:thumb:

Second test pot (albeit I had a very good idea from research done) has worked very well... The pot had set hard and gone cold...so I couldn't resist trying. Beautiful small drops with 'tight' beading, spreads well on application and being oil based it doesn't appear to dry to a haze. Having said that, it's cold and cloudy today. So I left on for a few minutes and then buffed off. Comes off very easily...loooooovely deep wet gloss and as already said....gorgeous tight water beading. So I'll just be doing some tinkering around the formula I have, but in all honesty, I think I got lucky with this mix.

Absolutely bloomin delighted!!!!!:doublesho

Pictures to come soon.

Pete:thumb:










Edit: Just to recap on this... it's all 100% T1 grade Carnauba as far as wax is concerned. There are then 3 main ingredients for ease of spreading and buffing clean. I'll go and do the bonnet of my little 'Smart' and get a few shots.

Pete.:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Geezus,i'm surprised it spread if it's pure carnauba that gear's solid


----------



## technofan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Geezus,i'm surprised it spread if it's pure carnauba that gear's solid


Not this mix.... it's hard in the pot...but 'smears' onto the applicator very nicely...it then spreads really, really, well. Frankly, I am utterly gobsmacked. I thought my idea of ingredients may work...but it was a guess...this has blown me away!!:argie:


----------



## Shariain

I bet you are chuffed. That's great that you managed to get a workable wax on your second pot now just to put the magic touches to it, So it becomes warlock.


----------



## The Cueball

:lol:

Good for you... thoughts on a price yet??? £1,000 plus surely???

Sounds like you're having lots of fun! 

:thumb:


----------



## technofan

The little heat proof 'cup cake' pot sample.










Goes on really well...the product spreads wonderfully and a little goes a long way!










Tight water beading...










More water sprayed on to see how long the beads would hang on! The Smart bonnet is really very angled towards the ground.









Final shot looking down.










Lovely deep gloss.... product works on and off easy peasy... will need to test now for durability and obviously if I can improve the formula (if that's possible) I would like to try.

MUCH more to come on this....the weekend will be my chance to cook some more.... can't wait. Plus I won't be dissapointed if this proves to be the winning combo of ingredients. If I had paid a lot of money for a result like I'm seeing then I would be delighted and I would be reviewing or singing its praises on the forum!:doublesho:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## technofan

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good for you... thoughts on a price yet??? £1,000 plus surely???
> 
> Sounds like you're having lots of fun!
> 
> :thumb:


Well not £1000, but I do think it's a 'priceless' achievement. Really, really chuffed to bits:thumb:










"Warlock" - Born on the 15th May 2013. A handmade, highest grade Carnauba Wax, with extra added 'Enchantment'.


----------



## technofan

Warlock will have it's basic concept set in stone. However, to appeal to the fantasy side of my imagination it's clear that it should be created in a variety of 'spells'...

As a basic construct. A 'Tome' or 'Book of Spells' would contain sub-sets of various enchantments and potions. Magical ingredients will be mixed to create combinations of potions...each offering a unique spell or enchantment as conjured on demand of the receiver. :doublesho

So:

Main Elemental Spells: (not formally announced in 'Warlocks Tongue' and therefore these 'examples' may never come to be, as different potion names may be used)
Highweed
Gooberjuice
Stinger
Eldershine

Examples of a Sub Spell (not formally announced in 'Warlocks Tongue' and therefore these 'examples' may never come to be, as different potion names may be used)

Goobershine
Elderweed

Examples of Sub-Sub Spell (not formally announced in 'Warlocks Tongue' and therefore these 'examples' may never come to be, as different potion names may be used)

Gooberstingweed
Elderstingjuice

And so on.... Names of the main 'elemental spells' can be mixed to create a potion of true desire... if the chosen name does not exist in the Warlocks Tome, then the potion can not be made.

The Warlocks Tome is only visible to the 'True Warlock' and only he can conjour the potion from the Elemental Spells...:devil:

And so the Warlock's Tome came to be...

Pete:wave:

Edit: Once the Magic Circle is made and the Cauldron has been blessed by the 'old ones' then the ingredients will go to make the first of the potions or 'spells'. The power of the magic will be reviewed and tested before the name can be spoken in Warlock's Tongue and thus have the right to be entered into the Warlocks Tome (or Book of Magic). I would imagine such enchantments are going to need weeks of testing, to ensure the durability, gloss and longevity of the spells ...


----------



## technofan

Very heavy rain last night...this morning the front of the car looked very glossy and was covered in lovely beads of water. Very promising!:thumb:

The first potion that is likely to be entered into the Warlock's Tome is "Elderweed", quite fitting as this is the first potion made and is therefore the eldest.

All final ingredients have now arrived with me. I hope to create 2 more formulas this weekend...all based on Warlock's successful foundation.

The presentation box has arrived too. Needs sanding and waxing. Decoration needs to be thought about. How to put on the Moons and the 'Triskel' symbol, plus the name of Warlock and the name of the particular spell or potion i.e. Elderweed, or whatever the newer potions are called....:thumb:

Pete


----------



## DJ X-Ray

technofan said:


> Very heavy rain last night...this morning the front of the car looked very glossy and was covered in lovely beads of water. Very promising!:thumb:
> 
> The first potion that is likely to be entered into the Warlock's Tome is "Elderweed", quite fitting as this is the first potion made and is therefore the eldest.
> 
> All final ingredients have now arrived with me. I hope to create 2 more formulas this weekend...all based on Warlock's successful foundation.
> 
> The presentation box has arrived too. Needs sanding and waxing. Decoration needs to be thought about. How to put on the Moons and the 'Triskel' symbol, plus the name of Warlock and the name of the particular spell or potion i.e. Elderweed, or whatever the newer potions are called....:thumb:
> 
> Pete


Make a 'jig' get a router and cut it into the timber


----------



## technofan

*The Tome*

So here's my idea continuing to 'fruit' in my nutty mind



















Pete:doublesho










Doh... My shocking spelling mistakes!


----------



## technofan

The Warlock is now dabbling with 'Gooberweed' potion:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:thumb:

Mrs 'Warlock' nearly sent it flying across the kitchen before its had chance to set!!:wall::doublesho

Testing continues on both potions... I have developed a very precise measuring system to record exact oil to wax ratios...and ratios of oils and other ingredients... I can feel the strength of the Warlocks powers spreading through my work!!


----------



## technofan

Not too happy with the idea of a wood presentation box... far too difficult to prepare and stain/varnish etc.

Aluminium screw lid pots are a far better option. Plus they will readily accept stickers so my logo and various design ideas will transfer quite easily via photoshop to sticky printing paper

EDIT: Final ratios now being finalised and put to the test...a little like getting 'Goldilocks porridge' to be - just right. I am aiming for as much as possible of the Warlock potions to be made from T1 grade Carnauba. I like where this is headed... tests this evening on the back of my motor have been 'splendid' to say the least!!:driver:

Particularly pleased as none of the product uses turps, or spirits, or vinegar solutions of any kind. Everything needed for application is super-dooper gentle solvent which come from the natural oils being used....oh...and then the Warlock's magic ingredients (of course).

Pete.


----------



## technofan

*This Spellbinding Weekend*

Warlock ~ Elderweed will be used as full protection on my car this weekend. This is it - I have narrowed the formula to a working range where the only decision is based on how much Carnauba I am able to 'cram-in' to the mix, whilst leaving the product easy to work with. This wicked homebrew of mine uses loads of the highly prized Carnauba.... The quality of the product speaks for itself as the return in deep-wet gloss is amazing...water-beading is just wonderful to see(stunning):thumb: The only thing left is long term longevity. At this stage I have no reason to doubt it will not perform very,very well. The test areas on my car have been subject to very heavy rain for 2 nights running and the beading appears just as fabulous as it was when first applied.

So... Gooberweed potion will come to the fore soon... but for now I must concentrate on Elderweed. I have moved away from the idea of using beeswax as an ingredient (for the moment-although I have the beeswax ready to go). My thoughts are to keep the wax formula relatively very simple and ensure as little dilution of Carnauba as necessary. So that's what I'm doing - making sure the fabulous effects of using Carnauba are not 'diluted' with too many other ingredients.

In the near future I would like to offer a few samples (not loads guys, it is exclusive after all) for others to try. I am really, really pleased with the wax and would proudly like to 'spread the love':wave:

In return I want nothing...nada...zip. Ok...how about some shots of beading and wet-gloss look that you get on your car??

I think this product is best applied with a small foam wax applicator. It's a doddle and makes the product go a long way... highly recommended.:thumb:

Will be reporting back soon....

Pete


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , nice developments in there technofan ! Look forward to some pics mate . Keep it on .


----------



## The Cueball

OP, Sir... you are mental.....

Love it.... :lol:

Remember I have a gloss meter when those samples come out... 

:thumb:


----------



## technofan

The Cueball said:


> Remember I have a gloss meter when those samples come out...
> 
> :thumb:


"you're gonna need a bigger gloss meter!"....


----------



## The Cueball

hahahaha...


----------



## Shariain

Good job on the home brew. Looking forward to seeing your results when you put up pics.

I bet you feel a bit like


----------



## technofan

It's......................... ready:devil:


----------



## ferted

technofan said:


> In the near future I would like to offer a few samples (not loads guys, it is exclusive after all) for others to try. I am really, really pleased with the wax and would proudly like to 'spread the love':wave:
> 
> Pete


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## marc147

This looks rather interesting, loving the name :thumb:


----------



## technofan

marc147 said:


> This looks rather interesting, loving the name :thumb:


There will be 3 varieties of Warlock that have been born from the depths of my imagination.

Elderweed

Gooberweed

Tallweed

I settled on the names of these potions for reason's of magical prowess, cryptic relation to some of the ingredients in each and because ..... they sound 'right' to me!!

It's rained again last night...some of the first Elderweed test panels have been subject to heavy rain now for several days in a row... STILL beading wonderfully.... The car will get a full wash and Warlock Elderweed treatment today hopefully. The potion will be the last stage treatment and I will not use any polishes beforehand. I think the gloss of the wax just speaks for itself.:thumb:
























Pete


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Must say i'm loving the concept.Has a certain old school RPG/Zelda vibe going on.Top stuff mate:thumb:


----------



## Shariain

Good stuff, you need to get some pics up.


----------



## technofan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Must say i'm loving the concept.Has a certain old school RPG/Zelda vibe going on.Top stuff mate:thumb:


You would not believe the sci-fi - fantasy stuff that goes on in my head on a daily basis!! Years of believing that there's far more to this life than we could either imagine - :doubleshoor are allowed to see


----------



## technofan

Might have to shake a leg and get on with the car wax this morning...just looked at the rainfall radar.... GOOD GOD what's happening in Northumberland/Tyneside....MONSTER rain coming down!! Looks like a HUGE storm...probably the odd tornado could spurn in that lot. Haven't seen as much 'red' on a rainfall radar in quite some time

Must be the power of the Warlock!!!!:doublesho

Ok today's sequence..

1 Pressure spray
2 Snow Foam wash and hand wash
3 Pressure spray
4 Iron X
5 Pressure spray
6 Dry
7 Warlock ~ Elderweed

Commencing countdown.... 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 ...... gone to work


----------



## sprocketser

Will look forward to some results mate !


----------



## technofan

FINISHED!!!:wave:

Ok first off of what I hope will be considered an honest report (even if I do represent a 'self licking lollipop')

All the photos have been loaded from lightroom straight to Flickr having been cropped where required. They are straight from the camera. There has been no sharpening, clarity or colour enhancements of any kind.... this IS what the camera saw.

There was no polish applied after the wash. It was straight from wash to wax with Elderweed.

Firstly...I applied far too much wax and moderate effort was needed. I did the whole car first in wax!!! Just to prove (although it was not sunny) that this stuff can sit on the car until you are ready to remove it.

So wax on:





































After I finished I went straight to microfiber to remove the product. I had put on a lot and so the cloth did tend to 'drag' until a shiny spot was created and then it came off very nicely....no hard work...but certainly moderate effort was required. This isn't a liquid after all and I've settled on a formula that provides maximum carnauba content.























































Finally, I used my pressure washer to get some beading shots... no delicate spray from a water bottle here!!
































































:argie::argie::argie::argie:

Thrilled with the result... NO polish, just Elderweed! Photos taken on a very cloudy day and not tampered with. This stuff is great:argie:


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , top job mate ! Nice wax mix that you did in there .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Wow , top job mate ! Nice wax mix that you did in there .


'Magic Potions' certainly seem to work!!.....I didn't even need to sell my soul!!


----------



## marc147

Looking good, nice deep look to the paint and awesome beading :thumb:


----------



## Shariain

Great results you got there, nice and glossy looking finish.


----------



## technofan

Ok...very happy... so the next stage is to get hold of a nice container that will hold around 150ml or so. Get my design work printed and put on the containers...Then, I will be able to ship a few (but only a few) samples to those who would like to dabble in 'wax magic'.:devil:

In the meantime I'll watch for durability, so I'll not wash the motor for some time and photograph the beading after the product has been on for many days.

I'll have to look into whats required to legitimately sell too (I expect there are huge hurdles... although I'm sure many people would just use ebay and paypal)....


----------



## marc147

After seeing the ease of use and beading and the high gloss depth count me in as a customer when u set up


----------



## technofan

marc147 said:


> After seeing the ease of use and beading and the high gloss depth count me in as a customer when u set up


Thank you!! I'm thrilled with it. Pipe dreams at the moment though...but is it far fetched to make a limited and exclusive run of Warlock Wax? I'd need away of making it clear that it's not my day job and therefore production numbers would be very, very small (relative to a commercial production company). But the wax potions would be made with lots of TLC and special 'magic' Perhaps have some kind of order book that closes now and again as it hits the availability limit to ensure no-one gets hacked off with having to wait. Then I need to keep a book for tax declarations...who knows?? It might just work...get a web page up and running. Subscribe as a Detailing World Sponsor Etc. 
Thinks bubble....

I think it may help if I also do an application video to show this stuff going on and coming off again.


----------



## Shariain

Count me in for some.


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Count me in for some.


Of course!!

Ok...'tinternet time...couldn't get containers or adhesive backed glossy printing paper in town so I'm off to the www to do some shoppin' (again).

Pete...back in a mo'


----------



## technofan

Ordered some sample pots!:thumb:

Ordered glossy self adhesive photo paper!

Ok.... time to wait (again)...

Tum, te, tum.....:tumbleweed:










Pete


----------



## marc147

Its coming together now


----------



## technofan

Yeah.... getting there!!

One for the album....


----------



## Pol147

Found this thread very pleasing to read :thumb:
Gonna follow this one, very interested in a sample.
Keep up the good work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## alexjb

Just read through all of this. 
Looks like you're having a lot of fun!
Count me in for a tub pleeeaaassseee!!! :thumb:


----------



## -Jamie-

Nice work!


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> 'Magic Potions' certainly seem to work!!.....I didn't even need to sell my soul!!


LOL , good one buddy ! Do you plan on selling some ! I bet it would cost dearly in order to have some shipped to Canada ! I must forget it ! lol


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> LOL , good one buddy ! Do you plan on selling some ! I bet it would cost dearly in order to have some shipped to Canada ! I must forget it ! lol


Well if it doesn't make it to the market place at least I will have the most magical carnauba potion in the Universe!!:devil:

On a serious note...I would be very proud to get my magical brews out to all the cars that are in need of the Warlock's power:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

Yeah mate , do you happen to know the heavy metal band Warlock , it reminds me of that band ! ( on a good note from my end )


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Yeah mate , do you happen to know the heavy metal band Warlock , it reminds me of that band ! ( on a good note from my end )


I'll have to look them up!


----------



## technofan

Ok... now I'm a film producer/director/actor too!!

Here's a 'walk around' of the car having applied Warlock elderweed this morning... Hope you enjoy it!!






Pete


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> I'll have to look them up!


It was some of what I was listening back then ! lol Memories !


----------



## Shariain

Great video. The finish looks great. With this being your first home brew I'm looking forward to seeing your other potions.


----------



## sprocketser

Shariain said:


> Great video. The finish looks great. With this being your first home brew I'm looking forward to seeing your other potions.


Same here .


----------



## technofan

Hi guys:wave:

Today, I'm going to do another video to show just how the water beads and flows on Elderweed. I'm using my mobile for all these videos and whilst I'm not quite as good as Mr Spielberg just yet, they will hopefully be informative and enjoyable.

That video is now uploading to YouTube. Later on I'll do another video of application and removal of the wax....so keep watching this space.:thumb:

Pete.


----------



## Shariain

technofan said:


> so keep watching this space.:thumb:
> 
> Pete.


Addicted.com


----------



## technofan

*Water Beading*

Water beading and sheeting in action....:argie::argie::argie::doublesho






I hope you enjoyed the video.... and yes 'Hollywood' I am available!

Pete:wave:


----------



## technofan

Topped up my supply!:wave:






Pete.


----------



## Pol147

Woooww ........ nice beading and sheeting :thumb:
And the package ....... :argie::argie: .....; too beautiful for words.
Love it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## technofan

Pol147 said:


> Woooww ........ nice beading and sheeting :thumb:
> And the package ....... :argie::argie: .....; too beautiful for words.
> Love it :thumb::thumb:


Glad you enjoyed it! Maybe I should get 'Tom Cruise' to do my next video..:lol:

Uploading the Warlock Elderweed 'Application and Removal' video now....it's going over wifi from my phone, so will take a good 45 minutes.

Pete.


----------



## Shariain

That's some really magical beading and sheeting you have going on there. 

Now the next test will only take time so you can check for longevity and durability, don't really see that as being a problem as you seem to have been blessed by the elders.


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , that s some kind of beading buddy ! You must hope for rain now ! lol


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> That's some really magical beading and sheeting you have going on there.
> 
> Now the next test will only take time so you can check for longevity and durability, don't really see that as being a problem as you seem to have been blessed by the elders.


If you're prepared to stand chanting around a magic circle holding hands with 12 naked ladies all night long....you can expect some kind of reward!!:lol:

Yup...it's down to longevity and durability now. Having said that the car did have 'test areas' done which withstood several nights of heavy rain and Even after foam shampoo and wash the bonnet was still beading the other day.

Because I am not tinkering with the natural oils and carnauba I have no reason to doubt that it won't last as long as any other top quality carnauba wax. There's no kaolin or filler additives either, so what you see is what you get...no fall off in finish after a few days... just T1 grade carnauba...doing its job:thumb:

Next video shouldn't be too much longer...

Pete:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Topped up my supply!:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete.


Gee man , only needs stickers on top of box now . Classy look by the way .


----------



## Shariain

technofan said:


> If you're prepared to stand chanting around a magic circle holding hands with 12 naked ladies all night long....you can expect some kind of reward!!:lol:
> 
> :wave:


How come druids don't have parties like that.


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Gee man , only needs stickers on top of box now . Classy look by the way .


Thank you! For several reasons I have decided to shy away from using a box...I'm going to go with a tin or glass jar instead. The glossy photo quality stickers will be the main form of presentation. Overall, whilst I liked the idea of the box, I can now see there are lots of reasons to shelve the idea. I'm after the most elegant of solutions and I now think I'm on the right road.:thumb:

Pete.


----------



## technofan

*Application and Removal*

The final part in my little presentation movie series!! It's a Trilogy + 1!!:lol:

Hope you enjoy it.






Pete


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Thank you! For several reasons I have decided to shy away from using a box...I'm going to go with a tin or glass jar instead. The glossy photo quality stickers will be the main form of presentation. Overall, whilst I liked the idea of the box, I can now see there are lots of reasons to shelve the idea. I'm after the most elegant of solutions and I now think I'm on the right road.:thumb:
> 
> Pete.


Yes sir ! Do you plan to sell these or I went over it without knowing .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Yes sir ! Do you plan to sell these or I went over it without knowing .


Well it's a bit like the Kevin Costner film I recall on baseball, 'Field of Dreams'






So... I've built it but whether people come only time will tell! Either way I am proud of the product and would love to be able to have a 'kitchen industry' running. I would pass it to my dear wife to run and it would be her baby....after all, she's a better 'cook' than me!!:lol:

My final presentation will be once I have finished my graphical design work and have the wax in a fully labelled container 'ready to go'... Keep watching guys and if you have any questions I'll answer what isn't 'top secret':lol:

Pete:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Lol , thanx for the comeback buddy .


----------



## Mr Face

Hats off toyu fella :thumb:


----------



## technofan

My nearest and dearest likes this design I've come up with.... Along the 'old world' or 'Elder' concept with the Druid symbolism etc...










EDIT:

Tweaked a bit... Centered the layers better and added a copyright symbol....I'll probably tweak a bit more before the final release.... The 'Triskel' and titles of Gooberweed and Tallweed will have their own colours too to differentiate easily and co-ordinate.










EDIT AGAIN:

Gettin' carried away!!










Pete.


----------



## Shariain

That looks really good


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> That looks really good


Thanks Shariain:thumb: Thank goodness for Photoshop!! It's all in a PSD file so I can change shades/colours/opacity easily. But I like it too...still more tinkering to do with it, but that's just to make sure everything is complimentary and no elements are clashing or working against another.

Pete.


----------



## marc147

That design looks top


----------



## Pol147

Very nice design


----------



## technofan

Cheers guys... I appreciate it. It's funny how it's evolving. Like it has a life of its own!!:devil::doublesho


----------



## sprocketser

Love it mate , keep it on .


----------



## technofan

The missus has ordered me to stop... I guess you can go too far and I do not want to go to bed tonight with my mind running around

Time for some telly I guess










Pete:devil:

EDIT:

Ok...I think this is the one.


----------



## technofan

Storage tins and sticky printing paper has arrived. The tins are just perfect for samples, and possibly as the pots I may use for any future 'potential' sales. Have been overseas for a few days without net access. So looking forward to making my finished product this weekend!!:thumb:

Pete.


----------



## technofan

Decided that the 100ml containers are what I want to use for my wax, be it samples or the real deal. Not overly small...but a size which fits the bill. I'll post a piccy soon with the label attached.


----------



## technofan

I need to use a modelling knife to cut a perfect circle...but here's a container with a label on it. Shot taken with my mobile, so it's not the best quality...but I was keen to 'show and tell'!!










Pete


----------



## marc147

Looking really good :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Quality mate, i'm liking that:thumb:


----------



## Pol147

Nice....Very nice :thumb:
Love it :argie:
Label looks very good on the jar.


----------



## technofan

Thanks for the :thumb: guys!

The 'magic' will get poured over the weekend...so more shots and probably a short video to follow over Sat/Sun.... best get those 12 ladies back for another all-night session:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Pete:devil:


----------



## chaoticreign

This stuff looks aboslutely amazing! I'd definitely be up for a sample pot of this, in fact from the photos/videos, you need to get some batches made and put up for sale!


----------



## sprocketser

WOW , you re a pro mate ! Good job .


----------



## Shariain

Your pot looks great. 

Can I join the pouring party with the 12 beauty's the Druid parties are a bloody mess.


----------



## sprocketser

Where did you grab that pot buddy ! Looks so cool .


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Your pot looks great.
> 
> Can I join the pouring party with the 12 beauty's the Druid parties are a bloody mess.


Cripes I'm tired again... 12 of the little minxes can really wear you out!! I did ask them Shariain..... but they said you gotta be old and ugly, so I fitted the bill perfectly (they feel less intimidated).:lol:

Anyway it wasn't the pouring party (that's later today hopefully). It was the chanting (etc) to 'bless' the potions and ensure 100% magic is added to the Elderweed.

First thing I'm gonna cook up this morning is coffee.... then I can take the day from there!:wave:


----------



## technofan

chaoticreign said:


> This stuff looks aboslutely amazing! I'd definitely be up for a sample pot of this, in fact from the photos/videos, you need to get some batches made and put up for sale!


Well the selling bit isn't out of the question. But I would need to go to Citizens Advice to see how I would be affected and what I need to do. I may well put up a little bit on ebay in the near future...

Really chuffed with just how well it works but I'm not going to be able to offer lots of samples. I will be sending some out, but it will have to be 'names from a hat' / 'roll of a dice' etc because I won't have enough to send around all those who may be curious, or like me, very keen to use the 'potions'....

Pete.:wave:

More info on the 'samples' today or tomorrow. I need to work out a fair and transparent way of doing this.


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Where did you grab that pot buddy ! Looks so cool .


You should be able to get something similar through ebay? Just look to get one with maximum width and a fairly shallow depth. I think mine measures around 8cm across.

Pete.


----------



## technofan

*Looking Back...*

WoW.... Looking back to the start of this thread I can see just how much my thoughts on design and ingredients have changed! This has been a rolling snowball...it's just grown and runaway with an energy of its own. In the end so much stuff I thought I would put in the potions has simply not been used. I've got beeswax that isn't going to go in (wish I'd known before I bought it) and other stuff too. But in the end I'm pleased because it has kept things 'natural' and allowed me to use a maximum amount of T1 grade, Carnauba Wax. For me that's the main deal. I wanted to know I was putting something on my cars that would give a superb look and strong protection...I think highest grade Carnauba fits the bill:thumb: 
I just wanted to do something unique, something homemade, and something that would be relatively expensive to buy elsewhere because of the quality of the ingredients.... Well to quote Dr Frankenstein:






:argie::wave:


----------



## technofan

*Samples of Ederweed!*

I am now desperately short of a vital ingredient. However, I have reached a point where I have sufficient sample products ready and presently cooling:doublesho

I have also had time, whilst cooking, to ponder how I am going to go about offering samples to you guys. I may well approach a few individuals through PM and offer a sample, but notwithstanding any private arrangements I am putting up 3 pots of Elderweed.

Anyone interested should respond to this post and quote the following sentence to qualify to go into a draw, which will be done sometime next week (to allow people to get into the draw). Firstly though....Guys...I feel I have to put some kind of disclaimer into this because I am not a Ltd company and can't be taken to the 'cleaners' if you feel you have a grievance over the use of Elderweed. I can however assure you that I have used what I feel are ingredients that will, in my opinion, be extremely gentle on your paintwork and offer superb Carnauba protection.:thumb::argie:

*"I would like to try some magical Elderweed. I understand this is a 'homebrew'. I will use it at my own risk".*

Pics and videos to follow soon!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## marc147

*"I would like to try some magical Elderweed. I understand this is a 'homebrew'. I will use it at my own risk".*


----------



## Shariain

*"I would like to try some magical Elderweed. I understand this is a 'homebrew'. I will use it at my own risk".*


----------



## sprocketser

WellI guess shipping to Canada would cost a fortune , but when you ll have some for sale , pm me my friend .

Just ordered some Zymol Concours which was on my lengthy shopping list ! lol

How would you compare your lovely wax to other wax if you don t mind buddy .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> WellI guess shipping to Canada would cost a fortune , but when you ll have some for sale , pm me my friend .
> 
> Just ordered some Zymol Concours which was on my lengthy shopping list ! lol
> 
> How would you compare your lovely wax to other wax if you don t mind buddy .


I can't compare with that many others as I have only used a small number. But of those I've tried to date I would go with Elderweed every time!!:thumb: But then again, I am going to say that, aren't I?

I will certainly let you know if I go down the selling route:thumb:

So here's a snap from my mobile... again it's not a proper camera, and I have enhanced it using snapseed....

Pete:argie:


----------



## technofan

Cutting the stickers with a blade has worked really well....perfect circles! I feel good about this morning. I hope this good mood continues through the Bank Holiday!!

Then I'm picking up my new motor on Tuesday!!:doublesho:doublesho It'll be getting a magical coat of Elderweed straight away!:argie::argie::argie:

(It won't be too many weeks before Gooberweed and Tallweed make an appearance too!)


----------



## marc147

They have really took shape, is amazing how far its come :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> I can't compare with that many others as I have only used a small number. But of those I've tried to date I would go with Elderweed every time!!:thumb: But then again, I am going to say that, aren't I?
> 
> I will certainly let you know if I go down the selling route:thumb:
> 
> So here's a snap from my mobile... again it's not a proper camera, and I have enhanced it using snapseed....
> 
> Pete:argie:


Thans for the comeback mate , will look forward to those !

That pic s so cool mate ! I love .


----------



## technofan

*More performance trials...*

Hot and sunny today so I went outside to do a 4 step trial.

In short... 2 areas where wax left on (several minutes) and 2 areas where it's taken off shortly after the application process. Both the shadow side of the car and the side in the hot sun were done.

To sum up. The biggest thing is to use the wax sparingly!! Spreading it on like thick butter just means the removal cloth gets charged with wax and you will end up just moving the stuff around the car instead of removing it. I have been putting on too much at once! So I've done an instruction label and stuck it to the base of the tins:thumb:

I think it's best to do just a body panel at a time and then remove. Again this forms part of the instructions. I'll do a show and tell vid shortly!

Pete.


----------



## sprocketser

Great review , I guess the application s the same as the top end waxes . Real thin right !


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Great review , I guess the application s the same as the top end waxes . Real thin right !


You bet!!:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> You bet!!:wave:


Will you have some 8oz size available Technofan !


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Will you have some 8oz size available Technofan !


If I've converted correctly then 8oz is around 220ml? I'm afraid not...the 100ml tins are perfect for what I need and so I haven't looked at any other size options. What's your thoughts about the 8oz size?


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> If I've converted correctly then 8oz is around 220ml? I'm afraid not...the 100ml tins are perfect for what I need and so I haven't looked at any other size options. What's your thoughts about the 8oz size?


Ah ok thanx for the comeback , my toughts about 8 oz was to have more ! lol

But 100ml would be fine I guess , it s like what , 3 oz !


----------



## sprocketser

The ones that you have already are 100 ml ! Or I m wrong here , don t know buddy .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Ah ok thanx for the comeback , my toughts about 8 oz was to have more ! lol
> 
> But 100ml would be fine I guess , it s like what , 3 oz !


That sounds about right...But it goes a long way...sparing use is the key! I think it would do a average size car lots of times if used correctly... trouble is I can't guess how many until I've made a 'full' tin and tried it myself:lol:

Show and tell video coming up soon!


----------



## technofan

Just a reminder for the free sample 'draw'.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4122490&postcount=147


----------



## marc147

Sounds like you've made a really decent wax, you should selling them


----------



## technofan

*Show and Tell....*

:wave: 'Show and Tell'....






Pete:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> :wave: 'Show and Tell'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete:thumb:


Nice mate ! Thanx for sharing .

You have some good marketing skills by the way !


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Nice mate ! Thanx for sharing .
> 
> You have some good marketing skills by the way !


Cheers!!! If I ever get made redundant from my 'day job' there may be hope for me after all I have to get it good enough to show by just 'winging it' ....don't have any fancy editing software etc:lol:


----------



## sprocketser

I know , but it can be done easily now with all the tips one can find over the internet . 

As for the 8 oz thing , it was because I was refering myself to Zymol , s size (s) 3 & 8 oz , wonder what Swissvax sizes are real quick .


----------



## ferted

"I would like to try some magical Elderweed. I understand this is a 'homebrew'. I will use it at my own risk".

Plus I could pick it up:thumb::wave:


----------



## technofan

For the draw so far:

1. marc147
2. Shariain
3. ferted

Oh, and since I've started the odd video, I've registered for 'Lightworks'. It came on the back of a recommendation from the BBC programme 'Click'. Just finished the download...I'll have a good play later This is a free version too...:thumb:


----------



## technofan

Dang.... it looks great but the 'free' version is really limited and the pro license is an annual subscription. The GOOD news is I've found my Roxio 2010 creator pro that I had forgotten all about!! Installing now

All installed... I found a grood little app in the Google play store for my Android phone... It's 'Android Studio' and it looks pretty good. Got it on my phone now, so no doubt I'll be giving it a whirl in the near future.


----------



## sprocketser

Great man ! Lets hope we ll have some reviews in the future !


----------



## technofan

*Neighbours....*

They pay attention to what you're up to.... result...I am now minus one tin of Elderweed down:doublesho

:lol:

'Apparently' his mate is a car cleaning nut job and having seen a demo of my Elderweed he was dribbling like a dog waiting for a biscuit!!:doublesho He said he'd try it first on his partners Merc Coupe before letting his 'mate' have it!! Go figure??

Pete:detailer:


----------



## sprocketser

Oops , getting some exposure mate ! Getting on a good path there .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Oops , getting some exposure mate ! Getting on a good path there .


Before you know it I'll be cruising the streets at midnight... hanging around dark alleys where strangers approach from the shadows and ask if they can be fitted up with a potion of 'weed'.... then a slight of hands as money is exchanged for my exclusive potion. Before you know it, the 'wax lords' of the land will have contracts out for selling on their turf. My house will be wired and my 'lab' will be busted.... Kind of seen this happen already on the TV:lol::doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Before you know it I'll be cruising the streets at midnight... hanging around dark alleys where strangers approach from the shadows and ask if they can be fitted up with a potion of 'weed'.... then a slight of hands as money is exchanged for my exclusive potion. Before you know it, the 'wax lords' of the land will have contracts out for selling on their turf. My house will be wired and my 'lab' will be busted.... Kind of seen this happen already on the TV:lol::doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


LOL , bad boy ! Wonder how many times one can apply wax / a 100ml size can .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> LOL , bad boy ! Wonder how many times one can apply wax / a 100ml size can .


Not sure... but I think there's enough to keep my Smart Car shining bright for a year. It's all down to how much really bad weather there is... how often you like to wax... how long the beading lasts (again down to frequency of poor weather conditions) etc.... I think I'm probably a once a month person...or as the urge grabs me. If the cars really dirty then it'll get a wash and I see little point in stopping there when I have wax at hand. Elderweed is quite therapeutic to apply and remove, so for me it's all part of the washing process.


----------



## sprocketser

I like to pressure wash , as my lower back hurts allot some times , & I usually wax it every 3 months in average . But I cheated this year , it s been like 5-6 months already , wait on my Zymol Concours Wax to come in in like 2-3 weeks , can t wait , then might be some Elderweeds ! never know right ! lol

Would like to have a look at Dodo also .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> I like to pressure wash , as my lower back hurts allot some times , & I usually wax it every 3 months in average . But I cheated this year , it s been like 5-6 months already , wait on my Zymol Concours Wax to come in in like 2-3 weeks , can t wait , then might be some Elderweeds ! never know right ! lol
> 
> Would like to have a look at Dodo also .


I had lots of trouble with my back and 2 operations as a result. Believe it or not cycling has helped me a lot. I ride road racing bikes, it keeps my weight correct, which I'm sure can be a big factor, and gently exercises the core muscles that support my back. I stay pretty fit really...it's all down to cycling.

Pete:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> I had lots of trouble with my back and 2 operations as a result. Believe it or not cycling has helped me a lot. I ride road racing bikes, it keeps my weight correct, which I'm sure can be a big factor, and gently exercises the core muscles that support my back. I stay pretty fit really...it's all down to cycling.
> 
> Pete:thumb:


Well , I would like one myself , but I tought it would ve been bad for the back , got wrong I guess .


----------



## Goodylax

*Any samples left?*

"I would like to try some magical Elderweed. I understand this is a 'homebrew'. I will use it at my own risk".
Not sure if this is over or if it even goes here but there it is.....


----------



## sprocketser

Well , lets wait , might have some left I think , but I m not sure about it buddy .

By the way , are you in some other forums as well !


----------



## Goodylax

Yup, I bounce around on this site and on the Dodo forum:thumb:


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> "I would like to try some magical Elderweed. I understand this is a 'homebrew'. I will use it at my own risk".
> Not sure if this is over or if it even goes here but there it is.....


No the draw finishes at the weekend There's only 3 samples available, so I'm doing names from a hat, next Saturday. As you are from NY...I may as well make this a worldwide event. But postage will be at a snails pace to keep my costs down guys. So that means sprocketser... you're more than welcome to join in.:wave:

Pete:wave:


----------



## chaoticreign

"I would like to try some magical Elderweed. I understand this is a 'homebrew'. I will use it at my own risk".


----------



## sprocketser

I ll be waiting on a 100 ml production run , You can ship it to Goodylax mate .


----------



## Goodylax

*Thanks*

Cool, thx sprock!
If I am fortunate enough to be a lucky winner, I'd b more than happy to cough up the postage to the states:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Goodylax said:


> Cool, thx sprock!
> If I am fortunate enough to be a lucky winner, I'd b more than happy to cough up the postage to the states:thumb:


No problem mate ! Hope you win it !


----------



## technofan

Waiting for the potion..... My pride and joy










Pete:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , it s your ride mate !


----------



## technofan

Yeah.... she's gorgeous and rides like a dream.  I will treasure her for years to come!


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Yeah.... she's gorgeous and rides like a dream.  I will treasure her for years to come!


I bet you are mate ! Caress her with some Elderweed !


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> I bet you are mate ! Caress her with some Elderweed !


Certainly will:thumb: She was spotless when I got her yesterday...It's rained ever since and she's far too big for the garage!!:doublesho So it's lots of wax from me to keep her protected all through the seasons of the year....

Mind you, in the UK we only get one season these days... It called 'crappy':lol:

Pete.


----------



## Shariain

Nice car and love the show plates. Looking forward to seeing the Elderweed results on it with it being white.


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Certainly will:thumb: She was spotless when I got her yesterday...It's rained ever since and she's far too big for the garage!!:doublesho So it's lots of wax from me to keep her protected all through the seasons of the year....
> 
> Mind you, in the UK we only get one season these days... It called 'crappy':lol:
> 
> Pete.


I heard lots of rainy stories from UK , Last week it rained all week here , almost like in the UK ! lol


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Nice car and love the show plates. Looking forward to seeing the Elderweed results on it with it being white.


I'm itching to clean her!!...Still raining at the mo'. And off to work in a minute. Glad you like my plate... I made it for free in photoshop.

Pete:wave:


----------



## technofan

Latest draw update...

1. marc147
2. Shariain
3. ferted
4. Goodylax
5. chaoticreign
6. sprocketser (donating to goodylax if he wins...I think?)

Draw is Saturday morning, 3 sample pots of Elderweed up for grabs... at a random time to allow for .... cereal, coffee, more coffee and finally, some coffee....


----------



## sprocketser

True Technofan .


----------



## Goodylax

I'm pumped! :thumb:


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> I'm pumped! :thumb:


Blimey...the tensions mounting, I think I should enter as well!!:doublesho:lol:


----------



## sprocketser

Goodylax said:


> I'm pumped! :thumb:


LOL , hope you ll get it buddy !


----------



## technofan

Finally got the big car clean. Covered in Warlock Elderweed. 

Taken with my smartphone.










Some more observations on using my magic potion.

Very tricky to see on a white car, so again use reflections to see where you've been. Once again I used too much...dang... The best way to get a perfect finish is to have a second cloth available (especially if you use too much). Should anything be left on the car after buffing off then have a second 'very clean' cloth on standby....a quick buff and you get a perfect finish!

Pete.:thumb:










Edit... having fun with my snapseed and Photoshop Touch Android apps!


----------



## ferted

Looking good,would look real nice on my red Pug!!


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , BM Elderweeded ! I love it mate !


----------



## technofan

It's the morning of the draw!!:driver:

Breakfast first....obviously And then I'll get things rolling. A point of note, as the 'ultimate' referee in this I hope it doesn't cause offence if I 'rule' that it's only 1 prize per person. So if Goodylax wins twice...as Sproketser has offered his potential win to him, then that second win will be drawn again. 

I just want to 'spread the love' and ensure all 3 tins of Elderweed go to a different home.

Firstly though.....coffee!!:wave:

Draw contestants are:


1. marc147
2. Shariain
3. ferted
4. Goodylax
5. chaoticreign
6. sprocketser (donating to goodylax if he wins).


----------



## technofan

Ooooh man..... fresh brewed coffeeeeee ....Mmmmmmmm:doublesho


----------



## technofan

Ok... Muesli is never anything to get excited about.... bot fresh coffee? Oh Yeah! That hits the spot.... time for 2nd fresh coffee brewing!!:wave:


----------



## technofan

So.... here's how we'll roll today....

A video of proceedings will be posted and the 3 winners will be announced. If you have won a potion of magical Warlock Elderweed then just PM me your full address. The Elderweed will ship without undue delay. All potions must be claimed within a week (by Saturday 8th June) or I'll assume I can offer them to another one of the contestants. That person will be chosen by me 'the referee'.

Those are my rules.... good luck to everyone!!:thumb::wave:

Pete.


----------



## marc147

technofan said:


> Ooooh man..... fresh brewed coffeeeeee ....Mmmmmmmm:doublesho


Ave joined you in the realm of fresh brewed coffee  nothing compares


----------



## sprocketser

Coffee time here also ! Good luck folks !


----------



## technofan

Ok... sorry for the delay. The post came and a car rental I took is claiming damage for something pimple size on the car roof that I had no idea about. They want over 500 Euros to sort it out!! I'm really feeling sick about this and it's distracted me completely! I doubt you could see the damage if you were looking for it and knew it was there.... a pimple ding about the size of a pea!!! They have had to use a pen and a red marker to see this alleged damage.... I'm really upset about this...

Anyway...I must put this behind me until I'm back at work. Onto the draw. I ask for an email in the video, I meant a PM with your postal address please.






For those who didn't come up trumps, don't despair....if you are really keen to try some then I'm sure we can work something out through a PM.

All the best to those who won. Remember to spread it thin and have a 'reserve' clean cloth to wipe any remaining residue away as your cleaning cloth may end up becoming 'loaded' with wax residue during the buffing stage.

Pete:thumb:


----------



## marc147

Well done to the winners  as for that damage, 500 :0


----------



## technofan

marc147 said:


> Well done to the winners  as for that damage, 500 :0


I am really worried about my insurance too! I haven't caused the damage but it is a claim against me at the moment. Work hired the car for me, the rental company did not take any credit card details from me...touch wood, work will pay the claim if it comes to it (I hope). But do I now have a claim against me? I just don't know the rules on this kind of thing. It's making me feel ill. I had little choice about going to Germany.... I did what was asked and just hope I get full support now.

The car spent 2 days in a hotel car park...I couldn't really be expected to 'guard' it! Someone may have done it then, or it may have been there all along....I will never know. Even after leaving the car at the drop off, I walked around and was content it was spotless.


----------



## Shariain

Well done to the winners. 

So close but not close enough for me this time. Well roll on the retail sales. 

I'm sure if you were to contest the damage and say it wasn't there when you dropped the car off at them it must have happened between the time of you dropping it off and them inspecting it and sending you the email of damage as they didn't inspect the car as soon as you dropped it off they can't prove it was or wasn't you then.


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Ok... sorry for the delay. The post came and a car rental I took is claiming damage for something pimple size on the car roof that I had no idea about. They want over 500 Euros to sort it out!! I'm really feeling sick about this and it's distracted me completely! I doubt you could see the damage if you were looking for it and knew it was there.... a pimple ding about the size of a pea!!! They have had to use a pen and a red marker to see this alleged damage.... I'm really upset about this...
> 
> Anyway...I must put this behind me until I'm back at work. Onto the draw. I ask for an email in the video, I meant a PM with your postal address please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who didn't come up trumps, don't despair....if you are really keen to try some then I'm sure we can work something out through a PM.
> 
> All the best to those who won. Remember to spread it thin and have a 'reserve' clean cloth to wipe any remaining residue away as your cleaning cloth may end up becoming 'loaded' with wax residue during the buffing stage.
> 
> Pete:thumb:


They might try to cover their ass from another rental they had before , Don t rent from them from now on mate , who the hell s that rental company .
.


----------



## sprocketser

Congrats to the winners , well done technofan .


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Well done to the winners.
> 
> So close but not close enough for me this time. Well roll on the retail sales.
> 
> I'm sure if you were to contest the damage and say it wasn't there when you dropped the car off at them it must have happened between the time of you dropping it off and them inspecting it and sending you the email of damage as they didn't inspect the car as soon as you dropped it off they can't prove it was or wasn't you then.


A good point...lots of vehicles were being dropped off and the personnel there were largely acting as marshallers. I don't think I would have spotted that under any circumstances...it must literally be pea sized. It's my insurance I'm worried about as I don't know if this is something they need to know about. I haven't paid for anything, and the claim will go against the account used for the vehicle booking, which is a work account. They could just smack the roof with the pen they used to highlight the area and say hey look....give us 550 Euros It could have been done at any time...I'll just never know. I went to their facebook page and it's littered with complaints. I suspect many rental companies are similar. I guess I won't sleep well until this gets sorted out next week. In fact it may take weeks to process as I am 100% innocent and I think there is a huge cause for complaint.


----------



## technofan

Just a reminder...All 3 pots need to be shipped by next weekend. Next Saturday is the deadline for addresses folks... If you change your mind please let me know so that I can offer a sample to the other guys in the draw.

Thanks again....it's been really good fun.

In fact the whole process has been a blast...enjoyed it thoroughly and it's great to have a homebrew product I can use on my motors. I hope everyone else has enjoyed the thread as much as I have. I would imagine, bar a few more posts reference delivery, this thread will soon drop off the board and into history. In the future I'll no doubt post some of my cleaning work with Elderweed on the forum but for now I reckon I'm done.:thumb:

Pete:car:


----------



## technofan

Ferted has now laid claim to his potion!!:thumb:


----------



## ferted

WOOHOO I WON!!
More exciting than watching the lottery draw!!(never won that...yet!!)
Anyways I'm sure everyone will agree it's a real nice gesture what you've done
Soo many thanks Pete:thumb::thumb:
Oh yeah PM'd ya


----------



## technofan

Ferted has collected now!! This man is quick...lets hope he's as quick to post piccies of a car sparkling with Elderweed!


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Ferted has collected now!! This man is quick...lets hope he's as quick to post piccies of a car sparkling with Elderweed!


Quick delivery ! Look forward some pix too here !


----------



## Goodylax

*Yea Baby*

Yea I won!:thumb:
Thanks , this is awesome.
Will send PM now!


----------



## Goodylax

I was out all morning detailing my car!
Will post the pics later in AF or RB:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Oops . Some other wax Goodylax ! You don t have much of it I guess ! lol j/k Congrats

I washed my inside windows in car @ 6;20 am , now it s too hot & humid in order to do anything detail wise .


----------



## technofan

Ok, folks.... Goodylax has claimed his stake.... I'll get it in the post on Monday. Just waiting for Chaoticreign now and then that will be everyone.:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Props too you mate ! Great guy !


----------



## ferted

sprocketser said:


> Quick delivery ! Look forward some pix too here !


Turns out we only live 5 mins away from each other
Hopefully IF the weathers ok tomorrow some pics will be here at some point!!


----------



## sprocketser

Lucky man ! It would kill me with Shipping , Customs & Taxes in order to have this lovely wax , had to pass on this time around .

Might check in later on for the Elderweed production wax .

Been trying for a custom built bass out in Scotland & it was a pita for all these , I quickly put on a stop to it sadly .


----------



## ferted

Shame really one of my mates has just today arrived in Toronto


----------



## sprocketser

ferted said:


> Shame really one of my mates has just today arrived in Toronto


LOL , always like that mate !


----------



## technofan

Goodylax.... your wax shipped this morning by Air Mail.... Cost me a gazzillion dollars to send.... but hey, you're worth it!

Pete:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Goodylax.... your wax shipped this morning by Air Mail.... Cost me a gazzillion dollars to send.... but hey, you're worth it!
> 
> Pete:wave:


How much for fun , can pm me if you want .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> How much for fun , can pm me if you want .


£3.50p


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> £3.50p


Hey thanx buddy ! lol , thought it would ve been higher , but it s on taxes & Customs that it would sux . Depending on the value as well .


----------



## technofan

There seems to be a bit of 'local' interest in my potions of Warlock Elderweed...nothing to do with the forum either, just word of mouth on the 'blokes chat grapevine'. Made my first full 'non sample' pot for someone just now. It's used up the last of one of my ingredients so I have ordered some more.


----------



## Goodylax

*Thanks!*

I would like to thank you again Techno, as many DWers shy away from sending anything to the states or charge me n arm and a leg to do so!
So thanks for letting me in on the competition.:thumb:
Feel free to pm me when you get some of your other potions sample ready!
I will post pics when it arrives


----------



## sprocketser

Cool Goody , well I don t how I would pay for it , tried to send in some money orders into Scotland last year , couldn t have British Pounds from Canada Post at all , it sux .

Wonder if I can send in some US $ or BPs from Western Union , never tried it yet . Paid some ss headers to some place in the States last year .


----------



## Goodylax

I've been using Paypal a lot, and it has actually become my preferred way to pay whenever I'm online now...they do all the conversions etc.


----------



## sprocketser

Goodylax said:


> I've been using Paypal a lot, and it has actually become my preferred way to pay whenever I'm online now...they do all the conversions etc.


Hey thanx mate , gotta find someone I know here with a PayPal Account .

LOL , As you can see , I m a notech kind of guy .


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> I would like to thank you again Techno, as many DWers shy away from sending anything to the states or charge me n arm and a leg to do so!
> So thanks for letting me in on the competition.:thumb:
> Feel free to pm me when you get some of your other potions sample ready!
> I will post pics when it arrives


No problem.... as I said to Ferted when he collected his...use it sparingly. Your buffing cloth will eventually get loaded with residue and when that happpens just use another clean cloth to avoid any smears and get a perfect finish. Do post some pics with the product on, it would be great to see magical Elderweed water beading pictures from NY:wave:

Pete.


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> I've been using Paypal a lot, and it has actually become my preferred way to pay whenever I'm online now...they do all the conversions etc.


Yeah...been using Paypal for years with more than just ebay too. They charge sellers (obviously) but buyers get all the benefit for free.:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Yeah...been using Paypal for years with more than just ebay too. They charge sellers (obviously) but buyers get all the benefit for free.:thumb:


Thanx mate .


----------



## technofan

As for 'Tallweed' and 'Gooberweed' ...both will be out eventually... the recipes are already in my head. I'm just wondering what a Beeswax only car wax might be like. I have a pile of Beeswax that I should use for something, so I might make a special Beeswax recipe too. 

Already thought of a name for that one.... you won't be surprised at 'Stingweed'.:lol:

Pete.


----------



## sprocketser

LOL , Stringweed !


----------



## Shariain

Love it. Stingweed


----------



## ferted

Sorry for the delay but here we go...
Unfortunately I didn't get to do what I wanted,I planned a full on day session
BUT Mrs.ferted decided as it was a ovely day she wanted to go for a day out
I took this to mean maybe a day at the seaside or something along those lines
Oh no she meant a day out in Lincoln shopping!! 
So when we finally got back from Lincoln at 3.30 I decided to quickly wash the car,then used some Autobrite Euphoria to polish the selected areas I decided to do just the boot lid (trunk for the US viewers) also the roof and the A-pillars and C-pillars (my car has no B-pillars)
I then decided to do 1/3rd of the boot with another wax,the rest of the areas were done with Elderweed
I usually apply wax with a microfibre app pad,I applied the Elderweed with an Auto Finesse Waxmate which is the perfect size for the tins Pete used plus it can be left in the tin as it squashes down enough to let you screw the lid back on
So a swipe with the app and then I applied it in small circles using the wax app made it easy to get a thin even coverage,it is quite oily so applies very easily, I did one side first then buffed it off with a brand new virgin microfibre cloth folded into quarters,I did notice the cloth getting loaded a bit with residue so just refolded the cloth and carried on application and removal was a breeze especilly considering I did it in direct sunlight and the temperature was around 18 degrees c
Anyways I'll let the pics do the talking









This picture's kind of weird the right hand side to the second ridge is the other wax,the rest is Elderweed!!

















Obligatory reflection shot!!









All in all I'm very impressed with Elderweed,easy on/off and looks just as good as a commercially available £40 wax
So well done to Pete and his mystical potion for sure it's a winner :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , great reflection in their buddy ! Thanx for sharing .


----------



## technofan

Yaaaaayyyy:thumb: Man that stuffs good!!:doublesho I want some too!!... err...hang on I make it! YAAAAYYYY again!:driver::lol:

Hey seriously...thanks Ferted it was great to hear you also like it! I am clearly biased because it's my baby (so to speak). So to hear someone else appreciate it too is really good:wave::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Cheers for now,

(my bedtime)

Pete.

The wax has really put a great shine on the motor....the pictures look fab!!!

PS... I gotta get me an applicator like yours, it fits the tin perfectly!


----------



## technofan

Oh...and the reason for the really sparkling look on the panels done with Elderweed compared to the 2 done with the other wax is simple....

Elderweed has 'magical properties' and is a wax 'potion', the effects of 12 naked ladies chanting around a magic circle all night clearly really does invoke extra ancient Warlock magic that is infused into the potion!!:argie: Eat your heart out........ 'Mister Potter':doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:devil:

I have to agree with Ferted's price/performance estimate too....I am sure this would be a lot of money if it were commercial (it's cost me plenty to get the ingredients together...and T1 Carnauba isn't cheap). The oils in the wax really do mean it is working the wax as you remove with the buffing cloth... if the cloth is loaded you will notice some residue on the car. My technique is to have 2 cloths.... a main buffing/removal microfibre and then a second 'perfect finish' microfibre to use last. The best way I have found is to do a segment of the car in wax first (one or a few panels at a time) then remove the Elderweed with the main removal cloth....which as it gets loaded continues to work the wax. And then I buff spottless to a perfect finish with the second cloth. The second wipe down takes seconds because most of the wax has gone, but the results are stunning to me.:doublesho:wave:

EDIT... If you are doing a small car like a Smart Car then certainly only one cloth should be needed (unless you're putting too much on) but definitely 2 cloths or the 2 cloth technique is preferable if you're doing a very large estate car or SUV. I did my series 5 estate in it.... It looks amazing!! I hope in the future I can get more Elderweed on to the streets. I have a got a lot of enjoyment out of it and I think others will too. I have already done a full 'non sample' pot for a chap at work... Elderweed's reputation may grow...locally at least.


----------



## technofan

Ok... an update to the draw the other day guys... still waiting for Chaoticreign to claim. If he doesn't show then the final sample will be drawn again for the guys who didn't win in the previous draw (I'll re-draw at the weekend if necessary). We'll see.

Pete


----------



## sprocketser

Lets see what will happen .


----------



## ferted

The foam applicator is from Auto Finesse
One of these fits perfectly in the tin,it also squashes nicely when you put the lid back on so if like me you only use it for Elderweed 
then keep it in the tin that way it doesn't need washing and won't dry out

The other wax I used is from one a well respected English company who make fantastic detailing products and like I said it sells for around £40
So Elderweed certainly holds it's own and I'll be using it till it runs out
which will probably be a while as you use so little
I'm even contemplating offering to do my Dads black 308 so I can see what Elderweed does for blacks!!
Brilliant product :thumb: and I can't believe it was only the third blend :doublesho

As for naked women circle dancing in the moonlight I must admit I've heard about strange goings on in Lincolnshire woods:lol:


----------



## sprocketser

Will look forward to the 308 mate ! Thanx for sharing buddy .


----------



## technofan

ferted said:


> Brilliant product :thumb: and I can't believe it was only the third blend :doublesho
> 
> As for naked women circle dancing in the moonlight I must admit I've heard about strange goings on in Lincolnshire woods:lol:


Thanks Ferted!:thumb: It's been great on white and red and the black bits of my Smart Car. Love to see it on a black car too though!

As for getting the product done without too much hassle...well I did do a lot of reading first but....

It was something I saw... I made a connection with something, kind of right place, right time... kind of spooky, but a complete revelation/inspiration that hit me immediately. Without it, Elderweed would have been something quite different.

I also think that anyone who hasn't seen the power of 12 naked ladies chanting around a magic circle needs to walk the Lincolnshire woods at midnight a little more often.:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho They certainly have a power over me:devil:

Pete:detailer:


----------



## sprocketser

Gee , I need some of that Elderweed now ! lol


----------



## chaoticreign

Sorry for the delay guys, I had to go and buy a new car for me to try this out on  haha.

techno i'll PM you with my address! can't believe I actually won something for once!


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Gee , I need some of that Elderweed now ! lol


I'm sure we can work this out...


----------



## technofan

chaoticreign said:


> Sorry for the delay guys, I had to go and buy a new car for me to try this out on  haha.
> 
> techno i'll PM you with my address! can't believe I actually won something for once!


Yaay, good for you. Thought we'd lost you for a minute.


----------



## chaoticreign

technofan said:


> Yaay, good for you. Thought we'd lost you for a minute.


Looking forward to trying this out on my black car, also going to try it on our arctic blue Clio 182 too.


----------



## marc147

I hope this goes into production  cant wait to get some


----------



## sprocketser

It might , we ll see .


----------



## technofan

Hey guys... my little grey cells are working to try formulate a way ahead for you chaps that took part in the draw, but did not win, and would still like to give the Warlock Elderweed potion a try on your motors. 

The free sample draw has now come to an end and whilst I fully appreciate that I cannot 'sell' on the forum I would like offer a sensible proposal that hopefully falls within the 'spirit' of forum guidelines for Marc147, Sprocketser and Shariain. If you guys are prepared to cover postage and production I am happy to go ahead and make 'full pot' samples. I must stress, as I do not wish to be seen to break any forum regulations, I am offering this only to those named above and only if we can come to an arrangement that means I can prepare and send 3 'full pots' to you without having to lose out myself, in other words - I would like to cover my costs.

If this is forbidden by the rules then I would ask the mods to step in now and let me know. Otherwise I would like to ask the guys if they would like to go ahead?

I don't wish to appear mean spirited but the ingredients, the preparation, the postage and even the labels and pots all come with a cost attached. If I can cover this then my time to do this is yours....

I'll check back later.....

Pete.


----------



## marc147

I would be willing to cover the costs, i think it should be okay as you wouldnt be making a profit just covering the costs but i am deffenetly in :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Hey guys... my little grey cells are working to try formulate a way ahead for you chaps that took part in the draw, but did not win, and would still like to give the Warlock Elderweed potion a try on your motors.
> 
> The free sample draw has now come to an end and whilst I fully appreciate that I cannot 'sell' on the forum I would like offer a sensible proposal that hopefully falls within the 'spirit' of forum guidelines for Marc147, Sprocketser and Shariain. If you guys are prepared to cover postage and production I am happy to go ahead and make 'full pot' samples. I must stress, as I do not wish to be seen to break any forum regulations, I am offering this only to those named above and only if we can come to an arrangement that means I can prepare and send 3 'full pots' to you without having to lose out myself, in other words - I would like to cover my costs.
> 
> If this is forbidden by the rules then I would ask the mods to step in now and let me know. Otherwise I would like to ask the guys if they would like to go ahead?
> 
> I don't wish to appear mean spirited but the ingredients, the preparation, the postage and even the labels and pots all come with a cost attached. If I can cover this then my time to do this is yours....
> 
> I'll check back later.....
> 
> Pete.


I would be interested , pm me mate if you want it too .

Thanx for kindly offering us these fine wax pots !


----------



## technofan

I'll make some at the weekend, assuming my needed ingredient arrives by then. Once this is done I'll be in touch by PM. There's no commitment expected of you guys before we agree by PM. But it sounds like this could be an amicable arrangement. I'll sign off for now.... 
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx , on my side I m in no hurry ! For now ! lol


----------



## technofan

Got some more stuff....

Re-booked the 12 naked ladies for an all night enchantment session this weekend.:devil:

Crumbs... the favours they ask in return!!:doublesho


----------



## technofan

With a bit of luck...Chaoticreign should have his sample by today at the latest. I wonder if Goodylax has heard anything yet??:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

I wonder about it also mate .


----------



## Davemm

Not trying to come across wrong but the homebrew rules state no money should be taken and that includes postage as below

Homebrew section Rules - Please Read before posting
1 - No selling of homebrews allowed - via thread, posts or pm's User that are found doing this will face a lengthy ban
2- Homebrews are just that - made up products that have not gone through any testing so users beware
3. One thread per user for wax/sealant development .
4. No more than 10 samples to be sent out/ 
5. All samples for review to be sent without cost to the reviewer. Reviewers should not offer to cover expenses of P+P 
6. All reviews to be carried out in a simple informative format


----------



## sprocketser

Davemm said:


> Not trying to come across wrong but the homebrew rules state no money should be taken and that includes postage as below
> 
> Homebrew section Rules - Please Read before posting
> 1 - No selling of homebrews allowed - via thread, posts or pm's User that are found doing this will face a lengthy ban
> 2- Homebrews are just that - made up products that have not gone through any testing so users beware
> 3. One thread per user for wax/sealant development .
> 4. No more than 10 samples to be sent out/
> 5. All samples for review to be sent without cost to the reviewer. Reviewers should not offer to cover expenses of P+P
> 6. All reviews to be carried out in a simple informative format


Well , on post # 263 , I guess technofan got honest in here as you can see .

If so , forget me on that one sadly .

Thanx for it mate , lost the thanx botton . or whatever it s called .


----------



## technofan

Davemm said:


> Not trying to come across wrong but the homebrew rules state no money should be taken and that includes postage as below
> 
> Homebrew section Rules - Please Read before posting
> 1 - No selling of homebrews allowed - via thread, posts or pm's User that are found doing this will face a lengthy ban
> 2- Homebrews are just that - made up products that have not gone through any testing so users beware
> 3. One thread per user for wax/sealant development .
> 4. No more than 10 samples to be sent out/
> 5. All samples for review to be sent without cost to the reviewer. Reviewers should not offer to cover expenses of P+P
> 6. All reviews to be carried out in a simple informative format


Ok thank you... I missed this. I guess it's why I made my suggestion upfront, to give the mods chance to say no if it was deemed as not acceptable.

Sorry guys... it looks as if this can't be done via the forum in any way. I will look into the possibility of selling the product on the forum. If sponsorship is not too high, then that might be a way ahead? Can anyone advise me on this please?

Pete.

Bit of a downer really for the chaps really (sorry guys)....especially as I've just finished making the 3rd full pot!


----------



## sprocketser

Hey technofan , pm me please , thanx .


----------



## sprocketser

How come I lost the Thank thing now !

Ah came right back .


----------



## Davemm

Wasnt trying to spoil things, as i love the idea of homemade waxes and id rather point it out so everyone can keep the section :thumb:


----------



## technofan

Davemm said:


> Wasnt trying to spoil things, as i love the idea of homemade waxes and id rather point it out so everyone can keep the section :thumb:


Fully understand!:wave::thumb:

It was my idea as I just wanted to help those 3 members who 'lost out'. By suggesting this I thought everyone would be happy and I couldn't be accused of financing my 400ft luxury yacht on the proceeds:lol:

Pete:thumb:

I hope the mods can help me with costs of site sponsorship though. If it's not too expensive I would be prepared to become a sponsor if that would allow me to continue to spread my samples of magical potion:argie:


----------



## technofan

Sprocketser,

Send me your addy by PM... I'm going to send you a sample!!:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Pete.:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

Hey thanx , will send you some PM s mate .


----------



## sprocketser

PM d mate .


----------



## technofan

I've asked Whizzer about sponsorship of the forum... After all....if you don't ask, you'll never know.:driver:

If anyone else knows please PM me. 

Ta,

Pete.


----------



## sprocketser

Cool , let s wait on his answer .


----------



## technofan

Found what I was looking for... tucked in the miscellaneous section of the userCP.

Sponsorship to advertise multiple detailing items is £175 per year. So that's my question answered I believe. I will have to grow locally first if I ever hoped to sponsor the site at that cost. It seems unlikely as this was a venture I only ever started out of curiosity and the fun of having a go.... Perhaps I'll go to ebay as a starting point in the future but for now it'll have to be my neighbours who pester me for my finest potions of waxing magic!:thumb:

Pete...

Mmmm I'm so tempted to give the car a quick wash and wax!!:detailer:


----------



## marc147

technofan said:


> Found what I was looking for... tucked in the miscellaneous section of the userCP.
> 
> Sponsorship to advertise multiple detailing items is £175 per year. So that's my question answered I believe. I will have to grow locally first if I ever hoped to sponsor the site at that cost. It seems unlikely as this was a venture I only ever started out of curiosity and the fun of having a go.... Perhaps I'll go to ebay as a starting point in the future but for now it'll have to be my neighbours who pester me for my finest potions of waxing magic!:thumb:
> 
> Pete...
> 
> Mmmm I'm so tempted to give the car a quick wash and wax!!:detailer:


Aww was lookin forward to that


----------



## technofan

marc147 said:


> Aww was lookin forward to that


Don't worry matey....I can't not send you one too!!:wave:

Pete.

PM me your address.


----------



## technofan

You know if I ever wanted a 'mascot' song to accompany Warlock Elderweed I guess it would be this....






And once the spell was cast...everyone would want to know this...






Good tunes!!:argie:


----------



## sprocketser

LOL , Classic Rock ! I love it mate .


----------



## sprocketser

Raining all weekend up to now , was supposed to detail my ride , it sux .


----------



## Goodylax

It's been a wash in NY this weekend as well. 
Still waiting for delivery, will post a shot once it arrives:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Hey , not alone mate ! 

Hope you ll get your wax soon mate , please write in how it compares to some Dodo that you got already .


----------



## chaoticreign

Hey guys, sorry for the delay, it arrived yesterday afternoon (pretty sure the post is supposed to be delivered in a morning? But oh well)

I'm hoping to try and get it applied one night this week so will let you know how it goes with plenty of photos


----------



## technofan

chaoticreign said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the delay, it arrived yesterday afternoon (pretty sure the post is supposed to be delivered in a morning? But oh well)
> 
> I'm hoping to try and get it applied one night this week so will let you know how it goes with plenty of photos


Remember to spread thin I have 'mastered' the Jedi 2 cloth method....one microfiber for main removal (so remove from one or a few panels you have waxed at a time) and then one clean microfiber for the perfect Warlock finish!(this cloth won't get loaded with wax so absolutely no residue left on the car) Folding the main cloth and using another 'clean' quarter will only work as a 'one cloth method' for so long (fine for really small vehicles).

Photos would be fantastic:thumb::wave:

Pete:driver:


----------



## technofan

It's cloudy in Lincolnshire at the mo'.....so I might give the Smart Car a quick wash and then add more magical Elderweed potion to it:doublesho

Actually...might make a video as I have an app to do time lapse on my phone now, that might be a giggle!:lol:


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> It's been a wash in NY this weekend as well.
> Still waiting for delivery, will post a shot once it arrives:thumb:


Hopefully it will be any day now...but I've no idea how long a standard airmail delivery takes? Fingers crossed for this week!:thumb:

Pete.


----------



## sprocketser

Yep , after these , Customs also , can be pita some times .


----------



## Goodylax

Can be as early as a week or up to a couple weeks.
Depends on customs. I made an order last summer from a UK dealer and it got held in customs for about three weeks:devil:


----------



## sprocketser

Gee , that sux big time mate !

That s not the shipper s fault at all . But some times people think it is . I used to haul big loads & some times it took me 24 hrs only to go true the Border , US side !


----------



## technofan

A VERY quick wash!!

Warlock Elderweed magic added!!:doublesho:thumb:






Pete.:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## sprocketser

Link doesn t work on my end techno .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Link doesn t work on my end techno .


Mmmm Works for me most of the time. Sometimes a quick page refresh is needed....


----------



## technofan

Only a short clip...testing my time lapse app on the phone. 5 sec intervals were way too long. Next time I'll cut to 3 secs:wall:


----------



## chaoticreign

All I can say is WOW. Just tried it out, will be posting up a full report on it in the next hour.


----------



## chaoticreign

Okay so, i've spent most of the weekend machine polishing my other half's Clio 182, getting it ready for Waxstock.

So far the bonnet and the offside wing have been fully finished, so I thought these would be a perfect base for the wax.

So the wax has an odd but not an unpleasant smell, i think i could smell lavender and maybe a little bit of vanilla in there? anyway, as per instructions, I applied a thin layer of wax using a foam applicator, i found it was very easy to apply.










Left it for a minute or 2 then buffed off using a single microfibre, found it extremely easy to buff off also. I over applied it in a couple of little areas but these were no problem to buff off. Once I'd buffed it all off, I set about seeing its beading/sheeting capabilities.

Here is a video which shows how amazing this stuff actually is.

Ultimate sheeting

All I can say is this stuff is absolutely amazing. Definitely going to do the rest of the car with this. If anyone is going to Waxstock I can also demonstrate as to how good this stuff actually is.


----------



## sprocketser

Ok , now it s working well , don t knoiw what happened , maybe too much elderweed ! lol


----------



## sprocketser

Got your wax mate ! Great man .


----------



## Shariain

Great job technofan, you must be well pleased watching the results other people are getting with Elderweed. Congrats on a successful home brew that's one for your recipe book.


----------



## sprocketser

True , you have something else also right !


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Great job technofan, you must be well pleased watching the results other people are getting with Elderweed. Congrats on a successful home brew that's one for your recipe book.


PM me your home address.....it'll be worth your while

Pete


----------



## technofan

chaoticreign said:


> Okay so, i've spent most of the weekend machine polishing my other half's Clio 182, getting it ready for Waxstock.
> 
> So far the bonnet and the offside wing have been fully finished, so I thought these would be a perfect base for the wax.
> 
> So the wax has an odd but not an unpleasant smell, i think i could smell lavender and maybe a little bit of vanilla in there? anyway, as per instructions, I applied a thin layer of wax using a foam applicator, i found it was very easy to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left it for a minute or 2 then buffed off using a single microfibre, found it extremely easy to buff off also. I over applied it in a couple of little areas but these were no problem to buff off. Once I'd buffed it all off, I set about seeing its beading/sheeting capabilities.
> 
> Here is a video which shows how amazing this stuff actually is.
> 
> Ultimate sheeting
> 
> All I can say is this stuff is absolutely amazing. Definitely going to do the rest of the car with this. If anyone is going to Waxstock I can also demonstrate as to how good this stuff actually is.


Really chuffed that your as pleased with it as I am:thumb: In all honesty I will not use anything else in future except a 'Warlock Wax' of my own. I really couldn't expect to buy a wax that would out gloss/shine/bead my own, regardless of what I spent.:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:argie:

(....and some waxes cost a forune...)

Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to put a review on the forum:wave:


----------



## technofan

Ok that's every draw contestent that has replied to PM. ALL getting a sample at my cost..... I must be getting soft in the head!!:doublesho

Enjoy it everyone. It has brought me a great deal of pleasure and brings a smile to my face every time I see that magical Warlock gloss!!:argie:

Pete:detailer:


----------



## technofan

Blimey, Just wait until I start with Gooberweed, Tallweed and Stingweed!!:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:devil: :devil: :devil:

Gulp......:wave:


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Great job technofan, you must be well pleased watching the results other people are getting with Elderweed. Congrats on a successful home brew that's one for your recipe book.


In short... I'm delighted that Ferted and Chaoticreign have had such positive experiences!!:argie::thumb::thumb:

I believe it's the only wax in the world where naked ladies are used as part of the manufacture (allegedly)  And to take a line from Carlsberg ..... "It's probably the most magical wax in the world!"

Warlock waxes are clearly very exclusive potions.... you gotta be darn lucky to have some.... or as I explain to my neighbours...they gotta be really rich!!:devil:

Pete:lol:


----------



## Shariain

Well since I couldn't pay technofan for a sample of Elderweed I decided to make a donation to chest heart and stroke on behalf of Warlock Wax via there just giving page.


----------



## technofan

Thank you Iain. :thumb:

Pete


----------



## sprocketser

Hey thanx Pete , appreciated .

PY


----------



## chaoticreign

Pete thank you very much for the opportunity to use this! I think it's amazing! Do you think you will every start selling it?


----------



## technofan

chaoticreign said:


> Pete thank you very much for the opportunity to use this! I think it's amazing! Do you think you will every start selling it?


You're very welcome. 

To answer your question...yes... I think I would like to sell Warlock Elderweed and the other 'future' Warlock waxes that I have in mind (yet to be released/made). At this moment in time I can't quantify how much I would sell in any given period. Maybe lots, maybe none. However, I have approached Whizzer with this quandary and hope that I can come to an arrangement with the Detailing World Forum at some point in the near future, as clearly a proactive place like this would be an ideal starting point. There's little point investing a large sum in advertising if I never see a return so it's a little like a rock and a hard place. I've got to start selling to get revenue to be able to invest and support websites that allow me to advertise. Perhaps a solution will come forward from Whizzer?

For now though I can say yes...I'd love to sell. The product for me gives an astonishing result. Seeing other users support my opinion adds further to my own confidence that this potion is special.

Lets see what happens. Clearly I also intend to sell from outside the forum, local reputation of the product may take hold and spread.

Pete:thumb::wave:


----------



## technofan

A quick note to everyone that was in the draw.... The Warlock Elderweed waxes have now shipped (courtesy of my lovely missus).

I dearly hope the overseas pots make it guys...getting stuck in customs for ages wouldn't be great. However, all the parcels have a return address on them, as an extra precaution.

I'm sure everyone will let me know when theirs arrives.:thumb:

Pete


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx appreciated Pete ! Will look forward to it buddy !


----------



## chaoticreign

Pete are you heading to waxstock? Also if you did sell them, how much would you charge per pot do you think?


----------



## sprocketser

Yep , Waxstock would be a great place for you techno .


----------



## technofan

chaoticreign said:


> Pete are you heading to waxstock? Also if you did sell them, how much would you charge per pot do you think?


To be honest I hadn't heard of 'Waxstock' and I'm not sure what it is.... It sounds like a motor enthusiasts event with detailing products thrown into the mix? Or perhaps it's focused purely on detailing?

As for pricing...

I do have a price in mind but I am not declaring it yet as I feel I must follow forum guidlines and not advertise on the forum (declaring a price would be akin to doing just that). The wax is certainly going to be exclusive and would be made to order. Small numbers of waxes spread through local reputation will be a start.

However, if my negotiations are successful with the DW Forum Administrators then I will be in a better position to talk about price and advertise with official blessing. But again, I do not anticipate selling large amounts of wax. It is not inconceivable that not a single pot would be sold. This is a homebrew after all and therefore building confidence in the product may take a long time. Mind you, I also like the idea of keeping this exclusive, mysterious perhaps... more of a bespoke product made for those lucky enough to be accepted into the magical world of Warlock Waxes!!:argie:

I think I'd run a certificate with the wax...something giving an enchantment cast date (like a born on date...to reflect the day it was cooked). The certificate would include the recipients name and other informative information. Stuff like product use...a little about the 12 naked ladies (stunningly gorgeous witches) who are used to enhance the potion with magical powers (allegedly) and some other 'fun' stuff to keep the ethos of Warlock strong. We'll see....I may need a few hours in photoshop I guess!!!:doublesho:devil:

Pete:wave:


----------



## The_Bouncer

naked ladies blending wax !! - sounds like fun pete :thumb: -.good luck with the venture - maybe a photo of the lady who blended the pot to accompany each batch :lol:

J


----------



## technofan

The_Bouncer said:


> naked ladies blending wax !! - sounds like fun pete :thumb: -.good luck with the venture - maybe a photo of the lady who blended the pot to accompany each batch :lol:
> 
> J


Well the witches circle is formed purely for adding enchantment to the potion(allegedly). They are not involved in preparation as their perfect forms would be at risk of a nasty burn. Evoking ancient magical Warlock power is where they come in and for consultation on all things magical...(allegedly...again).

I've never been short on imagination....then again, it might just be true:doublesho:doublesho:devil:

Thank you.:thumb:
Pete:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

I ll wait for this wax Techno . I m patient .


----------



## chaoticreign

Yes Pete, it's an enthusiast and detailing festival in 1!

it's advertised all over here at the moment, it's only in Peterborough so I assume that's not too far from yourself?


----------



## technofan

chaoticreign said:


> Yes Pete, it's an enthusiast and detailing festival in 1!
> 
> it's advertised all over here at the moment, it's only in Peterborough so I assume that's not too far from yourself?


Thanks,

Have just found it via google...looks good!!:thumb:


----------



## Waylander-A4

Hi techno.

I have just sat here and read this thread from end to end.

What a magical geeza you are, the results are amazing and the injected humour and thought process made me laugh more than once.

I wish you all the best in your virtual adventure and if it ever comes on the market i would like to join the exclusive world of Warlock Waxes.

As I find (being a newbie at all this) the claims of the vendors to be a little over enthusiastic at times.

And it looks great on your white beemer as i have a white A4 and the stuff i have used so far has not rocked my boat.

I look forward to reading more on your progress with your cauldron in tow....

Fantastic !!!!!


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Hi techno.
> 
> I have just sat here and read this thread from end to end.
> 
> What a magical geeza you are, the results are amazing and the injected humour and thought process made me laugh more than once.
> 
> I wish you all the best in your virtual adventure and if it ever comes on the market i would like to join the exclusive world of Warlock Waxes.
> 
> As I find (being a newbie at all this) the claims of the vendors to be a little over enthusiastic at times.
> 
> And it looks great on your white beemer as i have a white A4 and the stuff i have used so far has not rocked my boat.
> 
> I look forward to reading more on your progress with your cauldron in tow....
> 
> Fantastic !!!!!


Thank you very much:thumb:

I think I'll have to introduce you to the 'ladies':

Aveline
Lilith
Belinda
Evelyn
Celeste
Willow
Corina
Keela
Selene
Luna
Gretchen
Caitlin

:devil::devil::devil:....not everything you read is fiction:doublesho

Pete


----------



## technofan

My motor got black grills as an upcoming fathers day pressy!


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Thank you very much:thumb:
> 
> I think I'll have to introduce you to the 'ladies':
> 
> Aveline
> Lilith
> Belinda
> Evelyn
> Celeste
> Willow
> Corina
> Keela
> Selene
> Luna
> Gretchen
> Caitlin
> 
> :devil::devil::devil:....not everything you read is fiction:doublesho
> 
> Pete


LOL , say hello to them from me mate ! lol


----------



## ferted

Hmmm pretty sure I know Corina (red hair and green eyes?)
Lives at Navenby if it's her?

Pete just remember The Bouncer started in exactly the same way as you and now look how well he's doing and some of his waxes are lush (sherbet fizz smells sooo nice you want to eat it!!)
He was at Waxstock last year and did a quick blend and pour of Satsuma Rock,was very interesting (my mrs didn't think so though)


----------



## sprocketser

ferted said:


> Hmmm pretty sure I know Corina (red hair and green eyes?)
> Lives at Navenby if it's her?
> 
> Pete just remember The Bouncer started in exactly the same way as you and now look how well he's doing and some of his waxes are lush (sherbet fizz smells sooo nice you want to eat it!!)
> He was at Waxstock last year and did a quick blend and pour of Satsuma Rock,was very interesting (my mrs didn't think so though)


Didn t know The Bouncer started out that way , great on my end .


----------



## Goodylax

Yea Sproc, you gotta check out the original thread in the Homebrew section
I spent my first couple hours on DW reading it...good stuff


----------



## sprocketser

Goodylax said:


> Yea Sproc, you gotta check out the original thread in the Homebrew section
> I spent my first couple hours on DW reading it...good stuff


Thanx will have a look Goody !


----------



## technofan

ferted said:


> Hmmm pretty sure I know Corina (red hair and green eyes?)
> Lives at Navenby if it's her?
> 
> Pete just remember The Bouncer started in exactly the same way as you and now look how well he's doing and some of his waxes are lush (sherbet fizz smells sooo nice you want to eat it!!)
> He was at Waxstock last year and did a quick blend and pour of Satsuma Rock,was very interesting (my mrs didn't think so though)


I didn't know... but thank you for sharing. He has a lot to be proud of I think. :thumb: It just goes to show if you're prepared to try good things can happen...having said that, there are no guarantees in life either.

Corina is a witch of mother earth... she and the other 'ladies' have been sighted in the local area for generations (allegedly):doublesho


----------



## technofan

I'm going to do some more design stuff over the weekend. I want to create a 'spell cast on' certificate to go with each wax I make (proving each wax has magical powers-allegedly).... Could be good....I hope my photoshop skills are up to it!!:doublesho

Pete


----------



## Shariain

Got my Elderweed today now just need some good weather at the weekend so I can get to use it. Thanks technofan will post up the results soon hopefully.


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Got my Elderweed today now just need some good weather at the weekend so I can get to use it. Thanks technofan will post up the results soon hopefully.


Great.... it's arrived!:thumb:


----------



## technofan

Initial idea for authentication certificate....










Date of spell, recipient and signature to be added in ink before posting.

Pete


----------



## sprocketser

LOL , I love it mate !


----------



## technofan

*Here we go again...*

test 2....









This is closer to what I want....


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , getting closer right ! Just a thought here buddy ! How bout some Serial Numbers !


----------



## ferted

sprocketser said:


> Wow , getting closer right ! Just a thought here buddy ! How bout some Serial Numbers ! Just a thought in here .


Serial numbers are good,my pot's #1 though


----------



## technofan

ferted said:


> Serial numbers are good,my pot's #1 though


I hear you


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Wow , getting closer right ! Just a thought here buddy ! How bout some Serial Numbers ! Just a thought in here .


Dang, ..
.posting by phone is far too tricky! You're the man... 
Great idea!


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Dang, ..
> .posting by phone is far too tricky! You're the man...
> Great idea!


No problem mate ! Only here to help you out for a little bit that I can .

I m on a laptop & I have problems , imagine on a phone ! lol


----------



## technofan

More work to be done this morning...creating serials and a warlock email too. It's coming together!!

On the back of the cert will be instructions, other useful information and perhaps a short passage on what the Warlock Witches are up to!!:doublesho

Pete:wave:


----------



## technofan

*I think I'm there!!*

Ok.... there will be stuff on the reverse of the certificate, but as that will be just text, it's the front I'm interested in.

This looks like it's very nearly a finished Certificate!:doublesho:argie::thumb:










Pete.


----------



## technofan

My wife had some really high quality craft card left and the printed test results look great!!! The card really adds to the 'old parchment' quality of the certificate...it's infused with bits of rose petal and stuff!! It even 'feels' ancient and magical (allegedly):doublesho

Pete.:wave:


----------



## technofan

Mmmmm...a strong black border all the way around looks good too....


----------



## sprocketser

Great work Pete ! What can be said ! lol Keep it on .


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Ok.... there will be stuff on the reverse of the certificate, but as that will be just text, it's the front I'm interested in.
> 
> This looks like it's very nearly a finished Certificate!:doublesho:argie::thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete.


Hey ferted , your Certificate mate !


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Mmmmm...a strong black border all the way around looks good too....


Give it a shot , you ll see afterward . Might look great .


----------



## technofan

:lol: Ferted's long 'lost' certificate!!

Still tinkering....










Or....










These images on the screen at 800 pixels are near as dammit the size I would be printing at. My test print looks FAB!


----------



## sprocketser

Top one looks great to me , but lower one also , it s up to you Pete .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Top one looks great to me , but lower one also , it s up to you Pete .


Ok.... it's close isn't it? I'll wait for a few more opinions.

Hint.... opinions please folks


----------



## sprocketser

Yep , the guys must be busy detailing their own rides !


----------



## marc147

I cant make up my mind on what one i like, both amazing


----------



## technofan

If I said you two were helping....it would be a fib!!:doublesho


----------



## sprocketser

LOL , Bad boy ! j/k


----------



## technofan

technofan said:


> :lol: Ferted's long 'lost' certificate!!
> 
> Still tinkering....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These images on the screen at 800 pixels are near as dammit the size I would be printing at. My test print looks FAB!


Any more opinions please.... Should I go with the black border or not???


----------



## Goodylax

The border makes it a bit classier. :thumb:
Ok guys it arrived yesterday :argie:





Woohoo! Strong unique smell. Smells like lavender and spice or something I can't seem to put my finger on. Oily yet hard, looks very promising.
Thanks again Pete. :thumb:, Will use soon and post a mini review. 
Cheers


----------



## sprocketser

Cool Goody ! Took not too much time on your end right !


----------



## Goodylax

I gave it a rub and poke and check it out..



Nice and oily, and when I pressed down I put a crack in it :doublesho
That's ok though, tells me there is a truckload of Nuba in this bad boy, and I've always been partial to "hard" waxes 
Can't wait to try it out


----------



## technofan

*Fantastic!!!!* Great to hear it made it to NY USA:thumb:

I suspect some air may have got in to the bottom of the tin...or the fact that the tins flexible, that hepled it crack...I love it when it cracks but once you have squidged it with your finger or cracked it that 'perfect' virgin look is gone. :lol::argie::argie:This wax will not 'dry out' as such. I've had some in an unsealed wooden box for ages ....Still using that on my cars.

Looking forward to seeing your results Goodylax:thumb:

And thank you for the vote on the 'black border'....my missus agrees with you too

Pete

Most importantly.... you're right...I've stuffed lots and lots of highest grade carnauba in it!!:argie:


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , looks promising as well !


----------



## technofan

*Should keep him happy....*

:lol:










oh...errrr....mind you, ..... the dates wrong!:lol:


----------



## Shariain

That cert looks fantastic just adds a little more magic, excitement and personality to the warlock wax.


----------



## sprocketser

Great job in there Pete !


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> That cert looks fantastic just adds a little more magic, excitement and personality to the warlock wax.


That's it...there's a story to this potion. A world of Witches and an ancient Warlock's forgotten power. Moonlit gatherings and enchantments uttered in the misty glades. A power and presence summoned from the heart of the earth, resurrecting the old ways.... 12 beautiful witches dance in the moonlight while the world sleeps on.....

(allegedly)


----------



## Waylander-A4

Website next

As your a sort of do it yourself guy take a look at CMS Made Simple

[URL="]http://www.cmsmadesimple.org/[/URL]

and even better its free !!


----------



## sprocketser

Hey Goody , how does it compare to some wax that you have mate . Real quick , the feeling that you got right now .


----------



## Goodylax

Well can't tell till I try but,
My approach will be to use a good applicator pad and "warm up" the wax, as it looks and feels pretty hard-- this will loosen things up and will have to try and spread thin and even, maybe in lines....we'll see. 
Seems like a wax that may need a qd wipe after a couple hours...if the buffing is tough
Definitely firmer than most Sproc. :thumb:


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> Well can't tell till I try but,
> My approach will be to use a good applicator pad and "warm up" the wax, as it looks and feels pretty hard-- this will loosen things up and will have to try and spread thin and even, maybe in lines....we'll see.
> Seems like a wax that may need a qd wipe after a couple hours...if the buffing is tough
> Definitely firmer than most Sproc. :thumb:


Hi Goodylax

It doesn't need warming - ever (unless you're living in an igloo):lol: ....and the buffing is easy....so is the application:thumb: You'll discover all this when you try it.....I did the hard work so you don't have to






I wanted to make something that was easy to apply and remove...yet was packed with highest grade carnauba. I've done my vehicles a few times now and it's easy to work with....particularly considering you're not dealing with a liquid product. Just go with the instructions on the tin mate and enjoy... no need to microwave it.... or pop it on a BBQ.... or even irradiate it with xrays.... just USE it.


----------



## Goodylax

Lol, I knew I shouldn't have answered that Sproc, you got me in trouble 
No, didn't mean to sound negative at all, and excellent video Pete, I feel confident it will go on and come off nicely. It actually reminds me of Migliore Competizione that I have, a very $ wax!
What's the recommended curing time?


----------



## ferted

Got to say I like the black border on mine :thumb:
So Warlock Waxes have made it to the UK and USA,whats next world domination??

I also get the feeling we're all mad as a bag of fish!!:lol::lol:


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> Lol, I knew I shouldn't have answered that Sproc, you got me in trouble
> No, didn't mean to sound negative at all, and excellent video Pete, I feel confident it will go on and come off nicely. It actually reminds me of Migliore Competizione that I have, a very $ wax!
> What's the recommended curing time?


You...can leave it on as long as you like... I reckon if you wax a couple of large panels then remove, that would be fine. But it's versatile and not ime dependent.

All will be forgiven when you have waxed your car!!:lol:


----------



## technofan

ferted said:


> Got to say I like the black border on mine :thumb:
> So Warlock Waxes have made it to the UK and USA,whats next world domination??
> 
> I also get the feeling we're all mad as a bag of fish!!:lol::lol:


No...not me....

....box of frogs.... that's me:doublesho


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> Lol, I knew I shouldn't have answered that Sproc, you got me in trouble
> No, didn't mean to sound negative at all, and excellent video Pete, I feel confident it will go on and come off nicely. It actually reminds me of Migliore Competizione that I have, a very $ wax!
> What's the recommended curing time?


Well I am thinking at selling for £1,000,000,000,000 per tin!!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## sprocketser

Goodylax said:


> Well can't tell till I try but,
> My approach will be to use a good applicator pad and "warm up" the wax, as it looks and feels pretty hard-- this will loosen things up and will have to try and spread thin and even, maybe in lines....we'll see.
> Seems like a wax that may need a qd wipe after a couple hours...if the buffing is tough
> Definitely firmer than most Sproc. :thumb:


Thanx , appreciate the comeback as usual .


----------



## sprocketser

ferted said:


> Got to say I like the black border on mine :thumb:
> So Warlock Waxes have made it to the UK and USA,whats next world domination??
> 
> I also get the feeling we're all mad as a bag of fish!!:lol::lol:


Canada as well mate , on its way .


----------



## Goodylax

I might try and sneak out tomorrow morning and give it a go! :detailer:


----------



## sprocketser

Will check it out !


----------



## sprocketser

LOL , hey Goody ! Didn t wanted you to have troubles mate ! lol


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> I might try and sneak out tomorrow morning and give it a go! :detailer:


Now you're talkin':thumb:

Pete:driver:


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> LOL , hey Goody ! Didn t wanted you to have troubles mate ! lol


I've got my eye on you


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> I've got my eye on you


LOL , I was just jocking mate ! lol But it s a good thing to watch me ! lol

Just applied my 2nd coat of Menzerna Power Lock after prepped this weekend , too bad the Warlock s not in yet , next time , or on my mother s Caddy !


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Website next
> 
> As your a sort of do it yourself guy take a look at CMS Made Simple
> 
> [URL="]http://www.cmsmadesimple.org/[/URL]
> 
> and even better its free !!


I think this would be on my list too.:thumb: A website makes perfect sense and these days so many DIY sites will allow you to upload your own page backgrounds. Which means I can put so much together in Photoshop myself without having to use someone's template. Of course this is early days...small steps....but going in the right direction.

Thank you for the support.:thumb:


----------



## technofan

*Working on a website....*

And so it begins....

Found a few DIY sites that are free with ads...or paid for an ad free site. You can also subscribe for your own domain name etc. However, I just would like something informative for those who may be interested in following my wacky adventure!!
I'm playing with wix at the mo'.....very simple. The web pages are small and seem to be non scrolling. However, you can add plenty of pages and it looks simple and straightforward...I like that as sometimes less is more.:thumb:

Again:doublesho


----------



## sprocketser

Will look for these !


----------



## technofan

Ok...back from the shops. I can do some more website work now. So far, so good. The site decals/graphics are very much along the lines of the 'Certificate of Authenticity' that I made. 
I think I was right about the 'less is more' analogy. A simple information website doesn't require to much fiddly detail.... just a little magic and some enchantment is all that's required. The Warlock and his Witches will provide plenty of that!:devil::devil::devil::doublesho


----------



## sprocketser

Great , will look for these as well ! I guess I would continue on from the lines that you got started my friend .


----------



## ferted

Website is a great idea
Can I suggest a Gentlemans gallery of the witches involved?


----------



## technofan

ferted said:


> Website is a great idea
> Can I suggest a Gentlemans gallery of the witches involved?


I daren't...Witches by their very nature do not feel embarrassed or shy about what they see as their natural form ... being naked and indeed deliberately erotic is how they are meant to be. But don't be fooled, they are minxes too!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## technofan

Website now running....and whilst tweaking can be done...it fulfills what I was hoping for!:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Saw the website , I love it , it s a continuity from the Certificate , real nice looking I must say .

Congrats Pete ! You re on the right track on my end .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Saw the website , I love it , it s a continuity from the Certificate , real nice looking I must say .
> 
> Congrats Pete ! You re on the right track on my end .


It does the trick? Not too complex? You're right it was intended to tie in with the themes I have been using.:thumb:

Thank you.:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

You re welcome my friend !


----------



## marc147

Whats the site? A cant find it


----------



## technofan

marc147 said:


> Whats the site? A cant find it


Check your PM. I don't think I'm allowed to post a link to it as I'm not yet a site sponsor. Still waiting for news from Whizzer regarding supporting the site. Happy to PM though...it's not a 'commercial' website at the moment.


----------



## marc147

Got it  looks really good


----------



## technofan

marc147 said:


> Got it  looks really good


Thanks Marc.


----------



## sprocketser

When I will get your lovely wax Pete , it will be my 3rd Paste Wax already , not much compared to some here , but I ll be happy with these !


----------



## Zolasbackheel

could you PM address as well


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

And me please :thumb:


----------



## Jim-R

Me aswell please!! 

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## technofan

Thanks for the interest guys... hope you like it.


----------



## Waylander-A4

Hi TechnoFan

If you need any help with the website let me know i have setup a few with online shops and payment gateways all in CMSMS its really easy and free except for the hosting charges

I would Suggest 1 And 1 as they are cheap.

"www.warlock-wax.co.uk"
Regards


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Hi TechnoFan
> 
> If you need any help with the website let me know i have setup a few with online shops and payment gateways all in CMSMS its really easy and free except for the hosting charges
> 
> I would Suggest 1 And 1 as they are cheap.
> 
> "www.warlock-wax.co.uk"
> Regards


Thanks for your suggestion. I've never done this kind of thing before and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sprocketser

Very kind of you Waylander !


----------



## sprocketser

Guess what I got today !


----------



## Waylander-A4

An STI just guessing (dreaming of 12 witches me thinks)

no maybe not could it be a tub of wonder stuff im interested to see what you think of it.

I'm still a real novice on here.


----------



## sprocketser

Same here mate ! My 3rd paste wax , after AG HD Wax & Zymol Concours Wax ! Happy with these ! 

Might apply it to my mother s Caddy ! 

Pic on the way if I can find how to ! lol Novice as well ! lol


----------



## sprocketser

I don t know how it smells but smells good , & harder than my Zymol . It s an hard wax I guess . Looks like it s a great quality wax also .


----------



## sprocketser

Don t know how to put on some pics ! Go figure ! Downloaded pic in computer & now not able to put it here !


----------



## Waylander-A4

You need a photobucket account its easy from there


----------



## sprocketser

Waylander-A4 said:


> You need a photobucket account its easy from there


Thanx , will have a look at it .


----------



## sprocketser

Elderweed in , thanx to you Technofan , really appreciated again .


----------



## Waylander-A4

On a caddy

Omg your going to waste it lol


----------



## sprocketser

LOL , it s a 2010 CTS , custom ordered , pretty nice I think ! lol


----------



## Goodylax

Hey easy on the Caddies...
I'll never forget the Black on black 95 El Dorado- was like a rocket ship. :thumb:

Still waiting for a day to get out there, this week is looking crazy...


----------



## ferted

Caddy as in cadillac
To us Uk guys a caddy is a VW van!!
Elderweed is good stuffs
Just did a Google search for warlocks wax and the third hit was Petes videos on youtube!
Didn't find the site though!


----------



## sprocketser

Yep , just received my wax today Goody ! Can t post pics , but will look at it next weekend , 4 days off !


----------



## sprocketser

ferted said:


> Caddy as in cadillac
> To us Uk guys a caddy is a VW van!!
> Elderweed is good stuffs
> Just did a Google search for warlocks wax and the third hit was Petes videos on youtube!
> Didn't find the site though!


Ah , ok , here in North America it s a Cadillac , lots of difference I think ! lol


----------



## sprocketser

Will look forward to some new waxes from Pete s Warlock s !


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Waylander-A4 said:


> You need a photobucket account its easy from there


Or even Flikr; really easy


----------



## sprocketser

I m a no-tech kind of guy , will check it out . lol


----------



## sprocketser

Here s a quick vue of the car that I found in the net .

http://www.cadillaccolors.info/2010-cadillac-cts-3-6l-performance/

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:2010_Cadillac_CTS_sedan_--_10-30-2009.jpg


----------



## sprocketser

ferted said:


> Caddy as in cadillac
> To us Uk guys a caddy is a VW van!!
> Elderweed is good stuffs
> Just did a Google search for warlocks wax and the third hit was Petes videos on youtube!
> Didn't find the site though!


I understand your point buddy ! lol


----------



## Goodylax

LoL
Nice car Sproc, my buddy has a 05 CTS in black. Congrats on the wax! :thumb:
How's the photobucket going?


----------



## sprocketser

Goodylax said:


> LoL
> Nice car Sproc, my buddy has a 05 CTS in black. Congrats on the wax! :thumb:
> How's the photobucket going?


Had a look at it , will check it out later on ! lol


----------



## chaoticreign

Wow this thread moves fast...

Techno have you booked your waxstock ticket yet?  also what's this web link for your site!?


----------



## technofan

chaoticreign said:


> Wow this thread moves fast...
> 
> Techno have you booked your waxstock ticket yet?  also what's this web link for your site!?


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Nice site by the way !


----------



## Shariain

What site?


----------



## sprocketser

Send a PM to techno mate .


----------



## sprocketser

So lucky that Techno ( Pete ) sent his fine wax , very kind of him I must say .


----------



## marc147

Tried it out yesterday and it is truly magical, such a pleasure to use, stupid me didnt get pictures


----------



## technofan

marc147 said:


> Tried it out yesterday and it is truly magical, such a pleasure to use, stupid me didnt get pictures


Thanks Marc... Pictures eventually hopefully?

Glad you found the magic too:argie:

Pete.:wave:


----------



## marc147

technofan said:


> Thanks Marc... Pictures eventually hopefully?
> 
> Glad you found the magic too:argie:
> 
> Pete.:wave:


Deffenetly bud, as i type this i am heading to le mans in the land rover that it was applied to. The front wing so when we get there i shall get some pictures for you


----------



## technofan

marc147 said:


> Deffenetly bud, as i type this i am heading to le mans in the land rover that it was applied to. The front wing so when we get there i shall get some pictures for you


Have a safe trip! Le Mans.... cool:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Would like to get to Le Man for the 24 hr Race but wont be able to get there .

Technofan must be busy with his witches ! lol . You must work on some new wax right !


----------



## sprocketser

Question to Technofan : Do you store the wax in the fridge as Zymol s !


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Question to Technofan : Do you store the wax in the fridge as Zymol s !


Nope Warlock Elderweed doesn't need a fridge, and it doesn't sell for hundreds but it is the most magical highest grade carnauba car wax in the world!! (allegedly).:thumb:

I got the lawn mowed yesterday before the rain so this weekend I can spread more magical potion on my cars - I can't help it!! I just love the stuff:argie::argie::argie:

Pete

I'm thinking of putting my website on a '.com' domain, just to see how it goes and to see if google finds it. Using wix.com for free is fine, but the address of warlockwax becomes a pain for others to find because it involves the wix name and using a forward slash and the warlockwax name typed twice, etc, etc...... whereas warlockwax '.com' or '.co.uk' would be better


----------



## technofan

Website now modified for mobiles and tablets... shame that the border graphics are lost.... wix sticks to a 980 pixel width.


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Nope Warlock Elderweed doesn't need a fridge, and it doesn't sell for hundreds but it is the most magical highest grade carnauba car wax in the world!! (allegedly).:thumb:
> 
> I got the lawn mowed yesterday before the rain so this weekend I can spread more magical potion on my cars - I can't help it!! I just love the stuff:argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Pete
> 
> I'm thinking of putting my website on a '.com' domain, just to see how it goes and to see if google finds it. Using wix.com for free is fine, but the address of warlockwax becomes a pain for others to find because it involves the wix name and using a forward slash and the warlockwax name typed twice, etc, etc...... whereas warlockwax '.com' or '.co.uk' would be better


Thanx for the comeback Pete , As for the dot com thing , I would put on .co.uk , it s more specific from you re from . Just my thoughts in here , you can do what you want , it s you the boss right ! lol


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Website now modified for mobiles and tablets... shame that the border graphics are lost.... wix sticks to a 980 pixel width.


Great news buddy ! It s getting closer right !


----------



## Waylander-A4

Hi Technofan

just remember to get the name of the site the same as the product

warlockwax.co.uk wont work so well as warlock-wax.co.uk

the reason for this is google or other search engines ignore the dash in the name and it becomes two words

google search warlock wax in the first name example will not return any results but in the second instance would

so your ideal web domain name would be "www.warlock-wax.co.uk"

hope yu get what i am on about

pm me if you need a better explination


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Hi Technofan
> 
> just remember to get the name of the site the same as the product
> 
> warlockwax.co.uk wont work so well as warlock-wax.co.uk
> 
> the reason for this is google or other search engines ignore the dash in the name and it becomes two words
> 
> google search warlock wax in the first name example will not return any results but in the second instance would
> 
> so your ideal web domain name would be "www.warlock-wax.co.uk"
> 
> hope yu get what i am on about
> 
> pm me if you need a better explination


I never stop learning....:thumb: 
Thank you. I know now.


----------



## technofan

Had all kinds of formatting problems with the website today.... it's not always doing what it should. Got round it by making png images on transparent backgrounds and uploading to the site. trouble is these didn't always load without some degradation of what were good images. However, it's now in a working condition and I've learned a hell of a lot (again)

This little venture has been VERY time consuming....but I'm the better for it. Self teaching never was quick....or easy.:doublesho


----------



## sprocketser

Rains today , can t apply your wax Pete ! Hopefully tomorrow !


----------



## Shariain

Rain here in Glasgow to hope its nice tomorrow.


----------



## technofan

Been chucking it down here too!!


----------



## sprocketser

Now , it s supposed to rain all weekend ! Had to polish & wax my mother s car , now it wont be done .


----------



## technofan

Got my eye on dark skies again.... I think my dog has the right idea!!










Pete:argie:

p.s. looks like heavy showers again.... I guess I'll do some website work instead.

.....Just ordered some more pots.... guess I'll be calling my 12 favourite witches for a midnight ritual next weekend!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## sprocketser

LOL , Please get some 8 Oz pots ! New waxes around the corner !


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> LOL , Please get some 8 Oz pots ! New waxes around the corner !


Not making the new stuff yet.... but I need more Elderweed!:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Not making the new stuff yet.... but I need more Elderweed!:wave:


Yes sir ! More Elderweed . Great news Pete . Thanx for the email buddy ! Appreciated as well .


----------



## technofan

Just waxed the white warlock's car:doublesho Good god it looks just beaut!!:doublesho:doublesho:argie::argie::argie:










did a quick video...just for fun. Will be up in about an hour.:thumb:


----------



## technofan

Pete:argie::wave:


----------



## sprocketser

Just finished washing my mother s car ! Out of Iron X , I tought I ordered some on my last order then received Iron X Gel instead , Next order .

Great result on a white car Pete , thanx for sharing .

I was going to wax the car with some Elderweed , but can t prep the paint to my liking , just next time .


----------



## sprocketser

I like ! ( What Kind of Sorcery is this ! )


----------



## Shariain

Well I got my sister in laws car done today car give a full prep and a coat of SRP then finished it off with Elderweed. It just started to rain when I was finishing so I got a nice beading shot of the roof.


























Great wax very easy to use. The last panel on the car I got caught out with and it was raining so the panel was wet but I just waxed the wet panel and it was just as easy to use on a wet panel as it was on the dry car.


----------



## sprocketser

I have no pix yet but I applied some Magic Potion on my front bumper ! Couldn t wait . Great results on top of Menzerna Power Lock & Zymol Concours wax !


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> Great wax very easy to use. The last panel on the car I got caught out with and it was raining so the panel was wet but I just waxed the wet panel and it was just as easy to use on a wet panel as it was on the dry car.


That's interesting to know.:thumb: Great to hear you've used it and thank you for posting pictures. The secret is to make sure you have a lovely clean soft cloth for the final wipe/rub down. That way there's no residue and just a spectacular magical finish!:argie:

Pete.


----------



## sprocketser

Very easy to apply & to sweep , top job Warlock Elderweed s Pete ! Now you definitely need the 8 Oz package , I have 2 cars to care mate ! lol

Keep up the great work Pete .


----------



## sprocketser

Any wheel wax in the pipes Pete ! Just a suggestion here fella .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Any wheel wax in the pipes Pete ! Just a suggestion here fella .


I think I'm more than happy with Warlock Elderweed for the time being.


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> I think I'm more than happy with Warlock Elderweed for the time being.


I bet that you are mate ! Their was some nice beading this morning on my front Elderweeded bumper ! I love it ! lol


----------



## sprocketser

sprocketser said:


> I bet that you are mate ! Their was some nice beading this morning on my front Elderweeded bumper ! I love it ! lol


I guess I ll apply some Elderweed on the front fenders next weekend ! Been thinking about it lately !


----------



## Goodylax

Ok guys, I got out there today and did some waxing. Tried out the magical Elderweed! :thumb:



I gave the Lex a bath and a little touch up with some SN Glaze before applying Elderweed to the front hood and bumper. 


Pulled it out and took some more pics in the sun, after a final wipe down.


----------



## Goodylax

:wave: Thanks Pete, I think the final result looks great! :thumb:
However, definitely not a beginners wax. Probably the hardest wax ive used in terms of texture (made RB feel like soft serve). Application was not bad, the wax wanted to get on the MF, but removal was a little more challenging. Even after buffing with several towels, the car shined, but didn't pass the "towel test". After letting it sit for an hour I went back to it with a QD and fresh MF.
The result was great, just needed a little something to level it out :thumb:
After the QD (speed wipe by CG) it was a lot slicker and smoother to the touch.
Not a shot, just want to be honest 
Ultimately I am pleased with the wax, am happy to have it in my arsenal and look forward to your new stuff Pete


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> :wave: Thanks Pete, I think the final result looks great! :thumb:
> However, definitely not a beginners wax. Probably the hardest wax ive used in terms of texture (made RB feel like soft serve). Application was not bad, the wax wanted to get on the MF, but removal was a little more challenging. Even after buffing with several towels, the car shined, but didn't pass the "towel test". After letting it sit for an hour I went back to it with a QD and fresh MF.
> The result was great, just needed a little something to level it out :thumb:
> After the QD (speed wipe by CG) it was a lot slicker and smoother to the touch.
> Not a shot, just want to be honest
> Ultimately I am pleased with the wax, am happy to have it in my arsenal and look forward to your new stuff Pete


It definitely has to be removed with a clean microfiber. I find that using one cloth for main removal purposes has 2 benefits. First, the bulk of the substance comes away whilst still working the film of wax into the paint. Then a clean microfiber will remove the final film without any problem. It is oil based and is therefore not going to be an instant wipe off solution like some modern products. Hence it must always be used sparingly. Elderweed has one objective, which is to lay down premium grade carnauba on the car. I have chosen, to use oils, rather than strong solvents to spread the wax. So yes you need learn a technique that works for you. I have used it more than anyone and I have no trouble with it. But I do understand your observations. This is a homebrew that you just need to get to know. Thank you for taking the time to post! 

Pete.


----------



## technofan

Goodylax you've given me an idea on changing my ingredients. I'll report back over the weekend! I don't see why I shouldn't strive for the perfect product!


----------



## technofan

Why the hell didn't I realise this earlier! .... could be THE perfect solution.


----------



## technofan

Looks like Elderweed V2.0 is about to be born!!


----------



## technofan

Girls! Girls! Where on earth have those witches gone now!...


----------



## technofan

Man I'm excited. I'm gonna get this on tonight!


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for the review there Goodylax ! I love it . A little bit of work but the results are pretty good right ! 

Lets see what technofan will come out with !


----------



## Shariain

Mad I tell thee absolutely mad.


----------



## Waylander-A4

The saga continues


----------



## Goodylax

Yea, I've done some reading on making wax, and when i was using Elderweed I kept thinking it could use an extra solvent/oil or more oil of whatever you used. It might add to the slickness, cure time and ease of use! :thumb:
But I don't really know.....armchair chemistry at its best


----------



## technofan




----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> Yea, I've done some reading on making wax, and when i was using Elderweed I kept thinking it could use an extra solvent/oil or more oil of whatever you used. It might add to the slickness, cure time and ease of use! :thumb:
> But I don't really know.....armchair chemistry at its best


You've put me on to something here..... standby....


----------



## technofan

It's cooloing....it's cooling..... oh crap, will you just hurry up and cool already!!!!!


----------



## technofan

Ladies and gentlemen.... at precisely 16:48 and 32 seconds Elderweed V2.0 was born (weighing in at much less than 9lb 6oz). I have slapped its **** and hope, despite the lack of tears it will do me proud!!:devil::devil:

Signed,

Dad.


----------



## technofan

Neeeeeeeah, ha,ha,ha,haaaaa........:devil: It's just as I thought. Reversing the polarity, whilst re-routing the capacitor has resulted in a small expansion of the dark matter chamber. The resultant energy flux was just enough to rebind the molecular structure into a non-linear, morphic body with a pefect quantum base-line. Indeed at atomic level, if viewed from any dimension the 8-fold binary field would look just the same.....

In other words..... SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho: :argie::argie::argie::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## technofan

Goodylax.... You have done me a big favour!!! Whilst I am very proud of Elderweed...you have pointed out where it can be improved. And now....thanks to your honest appraisal, Elderweed has been re-born.... It is, on initial trail, MUCH better!!

I can't trial fully because it's raining, but my initial tests show a significant change for the better. I have completely removed something and added more of my secret ingredient.

Full trials to follow ....

Pete.


----------



## technofan

:wave:


----------



## Goodylax

Excellent Pete! :thumb:
I knew you wanted your baby to be a Champion!
Back to the lab in no time huh 
Would love to see what you cooked up...


----------



## technofan

Goodylax said:


> Excellent Pete! :thumb:
> I knew you wanted your baby to be a Champion!
> Back to the lab in no time huh
> Would love to see what you cooked up...


One of the oils was bugging me sub-consciously...but I just was refusing to tune in and listen to the quiet nag at the back of my mind.... I needed a push.....you provided that.:thumb:

I wish it was dry outside and not raining... but I can wait. Initial results, albeit done whilst it was raining are really positive... but I daren't wax lyrical until I've proven my initial findings.

Pete.

PS.... the sample of V2.0 I have is running at 50% pure carnauba too!!!!:doublesho


----------



## sprocketser

Look forward to some comparo pix mate ! Congrats on newest wax !


----------



## Shariain

Congratulations on the birth of your newest baby. Hope you post up lots of pics soon.


----------



## Waylander-A4

It would seem a quick re-tune of the flux capacitor was needed and progress was made dont forget you need the lightning strike at 11.02 pm for total tranformation.


----------



## technofan

I'll get some info out at the weekend. Weather forecast to be good tomorrow. Goodylax has helped Elderweed evolve into something truly wonderful. I may need reviewers/ testers in the near future.


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> It would seem a quick re-tune of the flux capacitor was needed and progress was made dont forget you need the lightning strike at 11.02 pm for total tranformation.


Have you been watching me??

Video up soon folks....just taken 'advantage' of the lousy weather!


----------



## technofan

*Warlock Elderweed V2.0*

Shot in the rain.....yuk....:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Gee , great beading in there Pete ! You did that turnaround real quickly ! I bet you had this or these new products on hand .


----------



## sprocketser

I taught I was going to wax the car this weekend , it will rain all weekend ! Raining as I wrote these .


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Gee , great beading in there Pete ! You did that turnaround real quickly ! I bet you had this or these new products on hand .


I had an inkling on being able to improve things....I was just sitting back because I was happy with Ederweed V1. I accept the constructive comments from Goodylax and that just gave me a nudge to get on with things and not sit back. Perhaps this is where 'Tallweed' would have eventually come from. But I guess it has been superseded by the need to get perfection on the Elderweed front.

V2.0 is here to stay.... I hope to get more information and comparison with V1.0 soon.


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> I had an inkling on being able to improve things....I was just sitting back because I was happy with Ederweed V1. I accept the constructive comments from Goodylax and that just gave me a nudge to get on with things and not sit back. Perhaps this is where 'Tallweed' would have eventually come from. But I guess it has been superseded by the need to get perfection on the Elderweed front.
> 
> V2.0 is here to stay.... I hope to get more information and comparison with V1.0 soon.


Great man , does it means my V1 s not good ! lol I realy like it the way it is on my hand , but Goody has more waxes & his more used to different waxes , I almost start on my end . I must say that I m pretty happy with my little wax collection compared to some that have or tried lots of them .


----------



## sprocketser

I must had that if one has some back thoughts , it means it s not 100 % to your tastes right !


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Great man , does it means my V1 s not good ! lol I realy like it the way it is on my hand , but Goody has more waxes & his more used to different waxes , I almost start on my end . I must say that I m pretty happy with my little wax collection compared to some that have or tried lots of them .


The essential part is Elderweed V1 and V2 both run with highest grade carnauba. That's the best you can get. It's just that V2 has been tweaked for the way it finishes compared to V1. Goodylax is clearly a chap who's got experience of lots of detailing products and his comments have merit. I knew there was the possibility of changing the formula but probably would have not done so if I hadn't felt compelled. Clearly I don't want, nor would I like Elderweed to be criticized ....but if i'm prepared to send it out for test I have to accept criticism and turn that into a positive. I have done just that.:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Great on your part mate , as well as Goody s part , he knows his stuff much better than me on my end , but I m happy with V.1 myself ! lol Wouldn t mind V.2 ! lol j/k


----------



## technofan

*Applying Warlock Elderweed V2.0*

Some of the new formula being applied.....


----------



## Shariain

technofan said:


> I'll get some info out at the weekend. Weather forecast to be good tomorrow. Goodylax has helped Elderweed evolve into something truly wonderful. I may need reviewers/ testers in the near future.


You know where to find us.


----------



## sprocketser

Color a little bit different , easy to apply , great job Pete as usual ! Seems real easy to take off .


----------



## Shariain

That's a great turn around from v1 to v2. Seeing you success with this is making me want to try homebrew for myself.


----------



## sprocketser

Not on my end Shariain ! Seems so many troubles ! lol


----------



## technofan

Shariain said:


> That's a great turn around from v1 to v2. Seeing you success with this is making me want to try homebrew for myself.


I'd say go ahead:thumb: There's a lot of fun to be had...the trouble is you start to get very involved very quickly.... and then you start to take things really seriously!! I won't be satisfied until my wax has taken the world by storm and is recognised as the greatest product in the Universe!!!! Mawhahahahahaaaarrrr!!

.... no but seriously, I'd say go for it!! And please feel free to use this thread to join in with your adventures!!:thumb:


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Color a little bit different , easy to apply , great job Pete as usual ! Seems real easy to take off .


To be honest, I had little issue with V1.0. But this could be described as less of a 'sticky' product.... so it's all good and thanks to the 'push' from one of my 'Chief Testers' out there in NY USA


----------



## sprocketser

& Canada ! lol ( A newbee I guess , lol ) j/k


----------



## technofan

*Warlock Elderweed V2.0 Beading*


----------



## sprocketser

Love that beading Pete ! Wonder what you will come with with the other waxes !

Keep it on mate .


----------



## Waylander-A4

If you need to test it on white you know where to find me

nice new A4 and 2 BMW's All white


----------



## sprocketser

Nice rides by the way .


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> If you need to test it on white you know where to find me
> 
> nice new A4 and 2 BMW's All white


Thank you. I certainly have a 'white' thing going too. My estate car is white and the wax is a b*gger to see. You definitely have to be methodical and use reflection too see the waxed areas. I'll do either the Beemer or my Smart today and then report back. Following that a couple of V2.0 samples may go out for a 'fresh' opinion.:thumb:


----------



## technofan

It looks like a good day to do a waxing video!!

Warlock Elderweed V2.0:thumb:


----------



## ferted

OMG!!
I don't come in for a couple of days and it goes mad!!
That v2 looks good Pete


----------



## technofan

Cheers Shaun.... yeah I think I must be due for a 'detailing nervous breakdown':lol:

I'm going to do a full car wax shortly and see how it compares to the original. Need to give my little red bug a quick wash first. 

Pete


----------



## Waylander-A4

Got a mrs that could do with detailing will it work on her
If not can we get the witches involved?????


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Got a mrs that could do with detailing will it work on her
> If not can we get the witches involved?????


The world of the witches is indeed a magical place. But with 12 witches comes great responsibility. You don't want to make them upset!


----------



## Waylander-A4

I have just spent a small fortune on detailing stuff
I'm well and truly in the dog house now lol
Told her its for my bro's A5

Gonna try some sealant on a ice silver A5 bought AF Tough Coat and all the other stuff she called me a pervert when she noticed wookies fist on the list

Oh well time to get busy


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Thank you. I certainly have a 'white' thing going too. My estate car is white and the wax is a b*gger to see. You definitely have to be methodical and use reflection too see the waxed areas. I'll do either the Beemer or my Smart today and then report back. Following that a couple of V2.0 samples may go out for a 'fresh' opinion.:thumb:


Uh ! New ones ! I kind of love it , but don t know why ... lol PM d .


----------



## technofan

Just finished with the Smart Car. Video up soon....just off back out to tidy up!!


----------



## technofan

First a quick wash and a clay






Then the Elderweed V2.0 was applied and removed. I HAD made a video to show but, guess who had his finger halfway over the lens:lol:

Anyway... the results and my thoughts...






As a final note the colours through the video are not representative of the deep red I can see with my eyes. The video lacks contrast and the picture is washed out in comparison to real life. The car looks just spectacular...it looks as if its been waxed and then finished with a gloss adding detailer....it's 'that' good. Bloomin' delighted....I guess I'll have to re-do the beemer now (only did it last week) just to get some V2.0 on it!:devil::doublesho


----------



## sprocketser

Great results again Pete !


----------



## technofan

Just finished doing the beemer.....I am cream crackered.... still, both cars are now gleaming with Elderweed V2.0. :argie::argie::argie:

The estate required two microfibre cloths in total to remove the wax. That's really good considering this is a large estate and the cloths are standard size.:thumb:

V2.0 is a drier product (either that or I got my sample ratios wrong) but the offset of that is that is certainly removes better...but on the other hand requires more care to get it on with an even coverage. All in all, I'm pleased with the change. The colour of the Smart Car just looks great. I don't know if I'm decieving myself but it looks to be even richer and more saturated with a deep wet gloss. It's as if its been re-lacquered. Beaut!!:thumb:


----------



## technofan

*Re-test samples...*

Ok, I would like to send out a couple of samples...but I would like fresh faces for the test please. There's a trade-off too. If you agree to receive this stuff then I would like you to do a mini review that includes at least photos, if not a short video too. Uploading to youtube is a breeze (if I can do it anyone can). But, photos and some narrative are a minimum requirement.

Just let me know if you would like to join in and I'll select the testers later. I'm not going to do a draw this time I'll just send off to a couple of you guys who may be lurking and interested. I would prefer to send mainly to those who have not had any Eldeweed at all yet. I know some of you with V1.0 are curious as to the improvements with 2.0 but I really would like Elderweed V2.0 to mostly go to 'newcomers'.

I guess one exception is Ferted, should he be interested, as he's just round the corner from me, so life is simple and costs are minimal. Plus at least one reviewer who's had V1.0 and can independently compare is a good idea.

That's it for now.

Pete.


----------



## ferted

Looks real good Pete
Guys I can honestly say that the Smart car is a much nicer deeper red in real life,I've seen it coated in Elderweed V1

Nice to know I'm an exception too :thumb:
Just received some nice new black pads for my DA and I've got the week off too,so guess what my plans involve this week :buffer: :lol:


----------



## sprocketser

Will look for your reviews fellas !


----------



## Waylander-A4

Hi Pete

I would love to give it a try as a novice in this detailing game it might give a difficulty perspective but I personally think it would be a waste on the white cars very hard to show the difference on camera

But my brother in laws newly restored red Capri 2.8i special might be worth a go

Let me know your thoughts


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> I would love to give it a try as a novice in this detailing game it might give a difficulty perspective but I personally think it would be a waste on the white cars very hard to show the difference on camera
> 
> But my brother in laws newly restored red Capri 2.8i special might be worth a go
> 
> Let me know your thoughts


I don't think it matters too much as to whether you're a novice or not as I'm not trying to make this wax similar to any other....therefore, it doesn't matter if you haven't got the experience with products to compare with 'brand x' etc.

What matters is seeing how you get on with it. Walock Elderweed V2.0 (and probably alot of other waxes too) is really hard to see being applied to white. So there's got to be technique involved. The wax is much easier to see on coloured cars though. However, I have to stress it looks amazing on white when finished.:argie:

Thank you for stepping up to the plate.... I think you qualify as a 'fresh tester' ....

Do send me your address by PM and we'll go from there.:thumb:

Some tips....

Prep is the hard bit... the car/s must be dirt free.... this bit isn't as easy as it sounds... again a good eye and technique is required.

You are only trying to apply a thin film of wax and when loading your cloth don't try and dig the stuff out of the tin.... just a circular rub on the top of the wax is all it takes to load the cloth/applicator.

Go with one or two panels at a time (probably the preferable way) or you can wax the whole car first...it's up to you....

On removal use clean microfibre cloths... a Capri size car will need 2.... basically you shouldn't notice any residue at all on the car, nothing, nada, zip. If you regularly refold the removal cloth you can use a 'clean quarter' of the cloth and go for longer.

Then just stand back and look at the results... I am 'gob smacked' by Elderweed... it doesn't just wax it seems to deepen the the gloss for a more saturated 'wet look'. Usually this is achieved with a detailing spray but Elderweed just brings out an amazing depth of colour. You just don't see it in my videos as my mobile phone camera isn't good enough.

I think I'll break out my camera later and try video with that...I'll see if it gives a more true to life picture.:thumb:

Man.... I remember the days when I used to drooool over big engine fords .... the 2.8i Capri was a fave of mine:argie::thumb:


----------



## technofan

*Trying a different camera....*

Well I decided to use my camera for filming instead of my mobile, here's a first short clip of my Beemer, post application of Warlock Elderweed V2.0.:thumb: It's just the wax on here....nothing else has been applied!


----------



## Waylander-A4

Hi Pete

The 118D was done recently cleaned and a coat of finnis wax
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310960

This would be a candidate for the white car

I will speak to my bro in law today about coating his capri
He has spent a fortune on it so I will have to see how he feels

Regards


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> I will speak to my bro in law today about coating his capri
> He has spent a fortune on it so I will have to see how he feels
> 
> Regards


I don't know whether to feel pleased or insulted....:lol::lol:

Edit... Got the PM thanks!:thumb:


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> The 118D was done recently cleaned and a coat of finnis wax
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310960
> 
> This would be a candidate for the white car
> 
> Regards


Perfect... looks to be great paintwork and it's a more compact vehicle so shouldn't take hours. I reckon from start to finish...washing, to end of waxing, is up to approx 3 hours on a large estate.


----------



## technofan

Well I've just filmed the Smart Car with my dedicated photographic camera. Whilst it is a better picture the colours that are reflected still look a bit washed out or 'salmony' compared to the richer reds that I see. But still it's an improvement I think and as a bonus I can use the camera on a tripod.:thumb:






Edit: I think the red in the frozen frame at the start i.e. before you start to play the youtube video is closer to real life.


----------



## sprocketser

Great results again Pete , keep it on .


----------



## technofan

Don't know why I bother!! Both cars immaculate yesterday and now both are covered in dust from the surrounding fields  Need some rain now to wash it all off:speechles


----------



## Goodylax

:lol:
It's a vicious cycle 
New stuff looks great Pete :thumb:
Congrats on a good tweak


----------



## Waylander-A4

Hi Pete

It was not meant as an insult or anything else when you look at these you will see why








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]











I have his approval as he needs it protected

The next test subject for elderweed v2.0 i hope

Regards


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing , nice Capri !


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> It was not meant as an insult or anything else when you look at these you will see why
> 
> I have his approval as he needs it protected
> 
> The next test subject for elderweed v2.0 i hope
> 
> Regards


Oh yeah..... now that takes me back!! Looks fantastic!!:thumb:

I'll be sending a sample out to you sometime in the next week... I still wish to trial a little more here first. I want the ratios of the formula to be perfect.:wave:


----------



## sprocketser

Applied some Elderweed on the hood & front bumper , must say that I love this wax ! Top Wax from Pete !


----------



## marc147

Hey pete, sorry for the lack of involvement from myself, tried the elderweed in the bonnet of a merc and i have to say this is a top notch wax. Very easy to use and to buff it off it effortless,


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , nice results , same color as my ride Marc . Lots of beading on the hood of my ride this morning . Top Wax Pete , what can be said .


----------



## technofan

marc147 said:


> Hey pete, sorry for the lack of involvement from myself, tried the elderweed in the bonnet of a merc and i have to say this is a top notch wax. Very easy to use and to buff it off it effortless,


Thank you Marc. The Merc looks very good.  It's one of the few motors that suits silver. I like the original Elderweed too! I just hope that V2.0 proves to be the 'upgrade' that I hope it is.:thumb:

Pete.


----------



## technofan

sprocketser said:


> Applied some Elderweed on the hood & front bumper , must say that I love this wax ! Top Wax from Pete !


Thank you PY:thumb:


----------



## technofan

The thread does tend to move on at a pace, so here's the latest version 2 Warlock Elderweed videos that are available.


























I hope it's informative to those who may have missed these in the thread.

Pete.


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> Thank you PY:thumb:


No problem my friend . I ll have to apply the whole car in some different shots , my lower back hurts too much ! Love the results , endless beadings ! lol


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> The thread does tend to move on at a pace, so here's the latest version 2 Warlock Elderweed videos that are available.
> 
> Warlock Elderweed version 2.0 - YouTube
> 
> Warlock Elderweed V2.0 Beading - YouTube
> 
> Warlock Elderweed V2.0 application - YouTube
> 
> Beemer with Warlock Elderweed V2.0 - YouTube
> 
> Smart Car with Warlock Elderweed V2.0 - YouTube
> 
> I hope it's informative to those who may have missed these in the thread.
> 
> Pete.


Stop this Pete ! lol I want V2 now ! lol j/k


----------



## technofan

Just finished 2 fresh Warlock Elderweed V2.0 samples.:argie:

Waylander - Expect your sample next week:thumb:

Pete.


----------



## Waylander-A4

Just as an update
Just binned the wife's BMW 118d for a new Ice Silver A5 cabriolet

Should get it next week local dealer over stock got a massive deal
Been parked in the smartie yard for weeks told em not to prep it guess who's gonna be busy

Pete I'm gonna use ya elderweed on it photos to follow


----------



## sprocketser

Some V2 on the new ride ! Will look for this .


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Just as an update
> Just binned the wife's BMW 118d for a new Ice Silver A5 cabriolet
> 
> Should get it next week local dealer over stock got a massive deal
> Been parked in the smartie yard for weeks told em not to prep it guess who's gonna be busy
> 
> Pete I'm gonna use ya elderweed on it photos to follow


Ok:thumb: Warlock Elderweed V2.0 is in the post.:thumb:


----------



## Waylander-A4

Thanks for that

Got the call collecting it sat morning


----------



## Waylander-A4

Hi Pete

Its Arrived smells fantastic cant wait to try it on the A5

Looks like it might go on well with a damp foam pad..
I will give the capri owner a call later see if he want to come and give it a shot at the weekend looks like we might have showers so lets hope the weather holds

Thanks again for letting me have a crack with your current project wax anything i can do to help with the website in the future or a small donation to post and packaging then let me know

Martin


----------



## sprocketser

Congrats , will look forward to it Way .


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Its Arrived smells fantastic cant wait to try it on the A5
> 
> Looks like it might go on well with a damp foam pad..
> I will give the capri owner a call later see if he want to come and give it a shot at the weekend looks like we might have showers so lets hope the weather holds
> 
> Thanks again for letting me have a crack with your current project wax anything i can do to help with the website in the future or a small donation to post and packaging then let me know
> 
> Martin


That was fast! Great to hear you've got it.:thumb: 
I apply just with a microfibre cloth, works well. But go with whatever works for you.

Hope to see some results soonish (And thank you for the kind offer)

Pete.


----------



## Waylander-A4

Well i was hoping to get it done today but i could not find any shade here and it was just to hot

I am hoping to get a chance in the next couple of days while the others are at work and i can get some shade!

And of course im a thick person had to got to castleford thursday and went right thru Lincolnshire up the A1 could have dropped off summit

After that trip my A4 looks like a scene out of Saw III dead bugs covering the front and blood splats and one huge bug that left a trail of blood down the nearside wing!!!!

oh well more work for the knackerd


----------



## sprocketser

Heat sux , one has time , too much heat , nothing done. lol

I take off the bugs with a detailer , most times I get them removed .


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Well i was hoping to get it done today but i could not find any shade here and it was just to hot
> 
> I am hoping to get a chance in the next couple of days while the others are at work and i can get some shade!
> 
> And of course im a thick person had to got to castleford thursday and went right thru Lincolnshire up the A1 could have dropped off summit
> 
> After that trip my A4 looks like a scene out of Saw III dead bugs covering the front and blood splats and one huge bug that left a trail of blood down the nearside wing!!!!
> 
> oh well more work for the knackerd


Looks like the heat wave is set for at least another week too!!:doublesho


----------



## sprocketser

Same here , I don t wax it , too bad . 

Anything new in the pipes techno !


----------



## Waylander-A4

Here we go the A5

As delivered by the dealer OMG!!!!!







Just dam dirty really with a real rough to touch bit on the passenger door that i could not get a decent picture of.

Now after a bit of TLC and elderweed V2.0





Nice to use pete did it in the evening possibly needs a bit more prep work to get it looking real fine... but its just too dam hot at the moment


----------



## sprocketser

I would ve asked for some lower price on the car , too bad it s a beautiful ride .


----------



## Waylander-A4

Discount dont we all love that word.....

Yes i did get a discount and it would be rude to post how much... New retail price is about £35,000 i got **,*** off that yes more than 10,000...

Worth it for a bit of hard work!!!!


----------



## sprocketser

lol , good price mate ! They should ve land it to you in a better shape I guess .


----------



## technofan

Wow Nice motor! And you've done a good job from what I can see in the photos. But like you say, when it's so hot there's only so much you can stand. Looks really, really good though!!:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Now your ride needs some Elderweed Love . lol

Did the front end of my ride like 2 weeks ago , LOVE Elderweed so much mate !


----------



## Waylander-A4

Hi All

Finally the weather was a bit more comfortable for this polishing lark

Love this stuff its so dam easy to use





iPhone not so good for the refecto shots but ya get the idea..



Thanks Again Pete its great stuff to work with and i love that lavender smell too makes me relaxed while going through the polishing.

used a damp foam pad and it goes miles got enough in this tin for two more cars i think..

Gonna do my daughters Black Mini tomorrow


----------



## Goodylax

Oooo V2 is looking good Pete!


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Finally the weather was a bit more comfortable for this polishing lark
> 
> Love this stuff its so dam easy to use
> 
> Thanks Again Pete its great stuff to work with and i love that lavender smell too makes me relaxed while going through the polishing.
> 
> used a damp foam pad and it goes miles got enough in this tin for two more cars i think..
> 
> Gonna do my daughters Black Mini tomorrow


Great stuff!! I'm so happy you have got on with it so well. I think the tweak to V2.0 was worth it and thanks to Goodylax for making me experiment in 'the lab' one last time!!:thumb:

I like the damp applicator idea too....I might try a damp microfiber next time I do my cars, just to see how that works.

I think I'm done with wax experimentation for the time being. I'll stick to Warlock Elderweed and be VERY happy:driver::argie:

Now I'll see if I can start to sell it locally (£20 per pot or £25 posted and tracked is what I'm thinking of).... Funnily enough in Lincoln (UK) there's a Harley MC called "Warlocks" Perhaps I could drop a sample with those guys? If it's good I'll probably be allowed to live:lol: :tumbleweed:

I have no idea how it would be on very hot chrome parts though...????:doublesho

Pete:wave:


----------



## Waylander-A4

Check this thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313688


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Check this thread
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313688


Looks like a stunning result on a very nice motor Funnily enough when I bought my Beemer it was a very close call between an Audi and the Series 5, both on auto boxes. I also looked at a Merc but the ride I tried wasn't as good as the other 2 and it was the most expensive deal too. I had wanted a Merc for many, many, years.... never would have thought I'd have chosen something else instead!!:doublesho I would have been equally happy with an A6 Avant though!:argie:


----------



## sprocketser

So happy V2 went great Pete ! Keep it on mate .

Thanx for the review Waylander .


----------



## Shariain

V2 looks like it gives great results. Congrats technofan keep at it.


----------



## sprocketser

Props to Goodylax for background on Techno s wax .


----------



## Waylander-A4

well gotta wait now my weekend jobs never showed typical of family

so we will wiat for next weekend for the Black Fiesta Metal and the Black Mini


----------



## Waylander-A4

technofan said:


> Looks like a stunning result on a very nice motor Funnily enough when I bought my Beemer it was a very close call between an Audi and the Series 5, both on auto boxes. I also looked at a Merc but the ride I tried wasn't as good as the other 2 and it was the most expensive deal too. I had wanted a Merc for many, many, years.... never would have thought I'd have chosen something else instead!!:doublesho I would have been equally happy with an A6 Avant though!:argie:


My Mrs Wanted an E-Class convertable but decided she liked the A5 more..

And the Merc salesman was a pompus ass!!!:doublesho


----------



## Waylander-A4

My god its gone quiet on here now.

Still think ya wax is the nuts Pete thanks Again


----------



## sprocketser

True , don t know what happened .


----------



## Waylander-A4

Nice to know im not the only one that looks at this thread every day


----------



## sprocketser

I thought I was alone ! lol Might be the Holiday Season I guess .


----------



## sprocketser

Put Elderweed on the front end of my ride & it beads allot when it rains ! Love that wax so much . Can t take pix , but might have a look at this this weekend hopefully .


----------



## Goodylax

Nah, I check this one regularly too!
Still nursing version one on the hood of my Lex:thumb:

BTW, Pete 
I would love to try v2. Let me know and I will paypal you for a full tin!
Thanks


----------



## sprocketser

Goodylax said:


> Nah, I check this one regularly too!
> Still nursing version one on the hood of my Lex:thumb:
> 
> BTW, Pete
> I would love to try v2. Let me know and I will paypal you for a full tin!
> Thanks


V2 would be interesting as well ! I ll buy one when available one day !


----------



## Shariain

I'm still here also check back daily to see what happening.


----------



## sprocketser

So their s a following , cool .

Maybe Technofan s working on something new , we never know .


----------



## marc147

Am still following aswell  elderweeds holding up brilliantly on the roof of the car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprocketser

marc147 said:


> Am still following aswell  elderweeds holding up brilliantly on the roof of the car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Didn t remember you had some mate , pretty good results on my end .


----------



## marc147

sprocketser said:


> Didn t remember you had some mate , pretty good results on my end .


Yup got some just after the draw, really good stuff, if pete makes more v2 am deffo up for buying a tub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprocketser

I ll need one for sure ! lol


----------



## Flakey

Is this thread for real? Where do you buy this "Warlock" wax?


----------



## sprocketser

PM technofan mate , he ll tell you if available .


----------



## Shariain

I will hopefully get some pics up of the car I applied v1 Elderweed to as the brother in law has just driven up from hitchin for the weekend.


----------



## Waylander-A4

sprocketser said:


> PM technofan mate , he ll tell you if available .


Oh its real for sure on the Mrs A5








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

And the rain has been really heavy this week still looks great


----------



## sprocketser

Way to go Waylander !


----------



## technofan

Hi guys.....

I did contact Whizzer about advertising and I'm afraid it looks like the offer I made has not been taken up. There seems to be a fear that if I sell on the site then everybody will wish to make their own wax and do the same. 

My view is that this could be catered for and not be something to shy away from. There could be a whole new section dedicated to it with appropriate disclaimers for homebrew products. I just didn't want to fork out for effectively a start-up business when that's not my intention. Warlock Wax could well become popular, but its far more likely to be just the wax that I and perhaps a few others prefer to use. I consider it to be a niche product.... something special to me.... something that's made with passion and care. 

If anyone wishes to enquire about Warlock Elderweed V2.0, then of course I can be contacted through PM. Elderweed 2.0 and version 1.0 for that matter, when applied correctly, do an outstanding job.:argie:

Pete.:thumb:


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Oh its real for sure on the Mrs A5
> 
> And the rain has been really heavy this week still looks great


I haven't done my Smart Car for weeks now....and beneath the mud splats the shine and wet gloss are still looking awesome!!:argie:


----------



## sprocketser

Good news mate , well rules are rules right ! 

Let see what will come out of this .


----------



## sprocketser

Anyways , I appreciate the efforts that you re doing Pete . Top guy .


----------



## ferted

I still check the thread out most days,V2 does indeed look good
The V1 I used on my 206 is still going strong


----------



## technofan

*Fresh coat of Elderweed*

I had just started getting a fresh coat of Elderweed on the car when the rain started.... However, it still went on fine in the rain, in fact a damp cloth made it spread really easy. Buffed up a treat and now the rain water is slip, sliding off the bonnet of my Beemer.....it's like a running tap!! Gorgeous gloss!

It's amazing how dust can dull the colour. I thought the motor was clean but the weeks of dust and rain on the car had really meant it needed a fresh wash. Looks so good now though.

Pete.


----------



## sprocketser

Cool Pete , if rain can stop a little bit on your side . 

I love the beading on the front end that was Elderweeded a little while ago on my ride !


----------



## technofan

Judging by the colour of the 'grey' water that was running off my car I think it only takes about 2-3 weeks, even if a car is barely used, to get covered in grime. I can't store mine in the garage so just dirt and grime in the air and rain had made it quite dull. I couldn't believe how dirty it had got from just sitting in the drive!:doublesho

Still .... a little Warlock Elderweed and it's back to a stunning, bright white gloss:argie:


----------



## technofan

Oh my...... I likey!!!










:detailer:


----------



## technofan

After the rain, I saw the effects of Warlock Elderweed this morning!!


----------



## sprocketser

technofan said:


> After the rain, I saw the effects of Warlock Elderweed this morning!!


Unreal Pete ! Thanx for sharing . Still going strong right !


----------



## Shariain

Looks great.


----------



## Waylander-A4

Still holding out on the A5

Still looks good she makes me wash it every week she's well into the shiney car syndrome now..

So what you going to do with the rest of your development kit now pete, a new one for dark colours new smell???

keep us updated


----------



## sprocketser

Holding strong on my side also .

Great idea from you Waylander .


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Still holding out on the A5
> 
> Still looks good she makes me wash it every week she's well into the shiney car syndrome now..
> 
> So what you going to do with the rest of your development kit now pete, a new one for dark colours new smell???
> 
> keep us updated


Nice idea! Colouring the wax shouldn't be a problem...lets face it there are kits for making all kinds of colourful candles with bees wax and I would imagine the process isn't dissimilar. But to be honest I wouldn't be changing the essential formula, just tweaking for colour or scent. Elderweed seems to be engrained into my Smart Car now, the richness of the colour is still there despite not re-waxing for weeks and weeks. It recently went in for a service and got the complimentary wash, the colour looks so vivid!

I think for now I'll call it mission accomplished. Anyone interested can always contact me through PM. For me this is definitely a homebrew specialty wax that gives a super coat on the car. It's hard in the tin and requires very little on the car - a damp microfiber to apply works really well.

Maybe I'll be experimental again at a later date but until then I'll just be very happy with Warlock Elderweed.:devil:


----------



## Waylander-A4

Elderweed V2 Dark Earth

Specialist for darker colours
Hope to do the Black Mini this weekend with the light colour version bit of a dilema lol


----------



## sprocketser

That will be great for sure .


----------



## sprocketser

This might interest you mate , never know : http://www.earthpigments.com/finishe...axes.cfm#basic


----------



## sprocketser

This can be of any help I guess also : http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Wax-Hands


----------



## Waylander-A4

Oh well had to do it,,,, It poured yesterday so quick dash for a beading shot of the A5 With Elderweed V.2.0








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Love it !!!:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing Waylander , great results !


----------



## technofan

Waylander-A4 said:


> Oh well had to do it,,,, It poured yesterday so quick dash for a beading shot of the A5 With Elderweed V.2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Love it !!!:thumb:


Nice to see the magic at work!!:thumb:

Pete.


----------



## sprocketser

Jist rewaxed the whole car with Elderweed ! Great reflection again ! Thanx Pete for this wax again also .


----------



## sprocketser

Update , still some wax left after our lovely Canadian Winter time ! . Great product .


----------



## camerashy

I'm pretty much in the same boat as yourself, undecided about which wax and what price range.
My best purchase was most recently when I spent £7 plus p&p on a sample pot of AF Desire retailing at just under £120 for a larger pot.
Put it on the wife's Fiesta this week end and seeing the sheeting after last nights rain could not tell the difference between that and SRP so maybe there is little difference certainly on visual inspection and in my minds eye.
Dave


----------



## sprocketser

That s cool , wonder if Technofan still make waxes !


----------



## marc147

sprocketser said:


> That s cool , wonder if Technofan still mafe waxes !


Spoke to him a while back, dont think he does it on such a scale anymore, think hes using up his supply, shame, the elderweed is good stuff


----------



## sprocketser

marc147 said:


> Spoke to him a while back, dont think he does it on such a scale anymore, think hes using up his supply, shame, the elderweed is good stuff


Thanx for the comeback , it s bad news , it was such a great wax .


----------

